# أساسيات مسيحية



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

أخي المسيحي - أختي المسيحية:
قال القديس أوغسطينوس هناك رجاء لأشر خاطئ أن يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وهناك خطر على أعظم قديس إن أهمل قراءة الكتاب المقدس. فمنذ أن أخذت قرار التوبة والإيمان القلبي بالمسيح -ليس الوراثي فقط باعتبارك مولود مسيحي- صار الكتاب المقدس هاماً جدا بالنسبة لك. وفى البداية أذكر لك بعض التشبيهات التي ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس عن أهميته بالنسبة لك فهو: 

1-كنز للباحثين:
فهو "أشهى من الذهب والإبريز الكثير" (مزمور 19 :10) فقد وصفه داود قائلا " شريعة فمك خير لي من ألوف ذهب وفضة" (مزمور 119 :72) وعليك أن تقدر الكتاب المقدس لأنه فعلا كنز (مزمور 119 :36 ،127) 
2-مطر للعطشانين:
"لأنه كما ينزل المطر والثلج من السماء ولا يرجعان إلى هناك بل يرويان الأرض ويجعلانها تلد وتنبت وتعطى زرعاً هكذا تكون كلمتي" (إشعياء 55 :10-11) الكتاب المقدس يروى عطشك الروحي ويأتي بالثمر في الحياة. فلنقل مع داود " فغرت فمي ولهثت لأني إلى وصاياك اشتقت " (مزمور 119 :131) 
3- بذور تجعلنا مثمرين:
"الزرع هو كلمة الله" (لوقا 8 :11) 
4- ماء يجعلنا طاهرين:
"أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة ... لكي يقدسها مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة" (أفسس5 :26) 
5- سهام الخلاص الثمين:
"سباعيات سهام كلمتك" (حبقوق 3 :9) 
6- طعام للمؤمنين :
أ- لبن "وكأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش لكي تنموا به" (1بطرس 2 :2) أ-خبز " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة من الله" (لوقا 4 :4) ب-طعام للبالغين " وأما الطعام القوى فللبالغين" (عبرانيين14:5) ج-عسل " أحلى من العسل وقطر الشهاد" (مزمور 19 :10؛ مزمور119؛ مزمور 103) د- طعام الروح " وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي" (أرميا 15 :16) 
7- دواء للمجروحين:
" أرسل كلمته فشفاهم" (مزمور 107 :20) 
8- سراج للمسافرين:
" سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي" (مزمور119 :105) 
9- مرآة تجعلنا مكشوفين:
"إن كان أحد سامعا للكلمة وليس عاملا فذاك يشبه رجلا ناظرا وجه خلقته في مرآة فإنه نظر ذاته ومضى" (يعقوب 23:1) 
10-أداة لتحطيم المتقسَين:
أ-نـار: "أليست كلمتي هكذا كنار يقول الرب" (أرميا 23 :29) 
ب- مطرقة: "وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر" (أرميا 23 :29) 
11- سيف ذي حدين:
" لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذو حدين .. وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه" (عبرانيين 12:4،13) لاحظ تغير الضمير من "الكلمة" إلى "الله" عندما تكون أمام الكتاب المقدس تقرأه فكأنك أمام الله لأن الله يتكلم
12- سلاح للمحاربين:
أ - منطقة الحق "اثبتوا ممنطقين أحقاءكم بالحق" (أفسس14:6) 
ب- سيف الروح " سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله" (أفسس17:6) فهي سلاح انتصارنا على الشيطان وشهوات العالم والجسد.وقبل أن أذكر لتشجيعك أوجه عظمة الكتاب المقدس، يهمني أن أذكرك أن "كل الكتاب- ال66 سفراً - هو موحى به من الله (أي أنفاس الله) ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر" (2تيموثاوس 3 :16) "لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 1 :21) أي أن الله هو الكاتب الحقيقي للكتاب المقدس بالروح القدس الذي استخدم البشر في الكتابة.



وهذه بعض جوانب عظمة الكتاب المقـدس:



أولا :عظيم في وحدته :

1-الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة تحوى 66 سفراً. والرب يسوع محور الكتاب الواحد "فان شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة" (رؤيا 10:19) في العهد القديم نجد رموزاً ونبوات عنه، وفي العهد الجديد نجد الحقيقة، إن وحدة الكتاب المقدس معجزة حقيقية رغم أنه كتب في فترة زمنية حوالي 1600 سنة. لأكثر من 40 جيل.
2- اشترك في كتابته 40 كاتب منهم الطبيب كلوقا، وصياد السمك كبطرس الرسول، والفيلسوف كبولس الرسول، وجاني الجميز كعاموس، والشاعر كداود، والقائد العسكري كيشوع، والكاتب الديني كعزرا، والملوك كسليمان، ورئيس الوزراء كدانيال، وساقي الملك كنحميا، والعشار كمتى. 
3- كتب في ثلاث قارات آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا. 
4- كتب في أماكن مختلفة؛ فبولس الرسول كتب في السجن ودانيال في القصر، وإرميا في السجن، ولوقا في رحلات السفر، وداود وهو يرعى الغنم تارة وهو ملك تارة أخرى ويوحنا في بطمس.
5- في أزمنة مختلفة وقت السلم كسليمان، ووقت الحرب كداود. 
6- في أحوال نفسية مختلفة، فالبعض في عمق حزنهم وفشلهم كأيوب والآخرون في قمة أفراحهم كمزامير الهللويا وسفر نشيد الأنشاد.
7- كتب بثلاث لغات، العبرية والآرامية العهد القديم، واليونانية العهد الجديد
8-ناقش مختلف القضايا الجدلية لكن الوحدة والترابط كأجزاء جسم الإنسان واضحان في كل الكتاب.
9-كتب بمختلف أنواع الكتابات؛ أدب وتاريخ وقانون وشعر ومقالات وأمثال وكتابات رمزية وتراجم حياة أشخاص ومراسلات ومذكرات شخصية ونبذات.
10- يغطي تاريخ البشرية فإنه الكتاب الوحيد الذي يفعل هذا دون فجوات تاريخية، فسفر ينتهي ليبدأ سفر آخر في تكامل تاريخي مع أن الذين يكتبون ربما لا يلتقون. فهو أعظم كتاب تاريخي للبشرية على وجه الإطلاق
11-تتدرج فيه المعرفة " كثيرون يتصفحونه والمعرفة تزداد" (دانيال 12 :4 ) " كنور مشرق يتزايد" (أمثال 18:4) فالقضاة عرفوا أكثر من الآباء، والأنبياء أكثر من القضاة، والرسل أكثر من الأنبياء. كل هذا دون تعارض لأن الله هو الكاتب الحقيقي لهذا الكتاب العجيب ولأن المسيح هو محور الكتاب كما قال الرب يسوع لتلميذي عمواس "ثم ابتدأ من موسى والأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" (لوقا 24 :27) .


ثانياً : عظيم في تأثيره:

لا يوجد كتاب في العالم له أعداء وأحباء مثل الكتاب المقدس، أما أعداؤه لأنه يكشف قلوبهم وضمائرهم فيقاوموه كما قال جون.ن. داربي: الناس لا يسلحون أنفسهم ضد القش بل ضد السيف الماضي الذي يرتعبون من حده". أما أحباؤه فهم الملايين عبر العصور ضحوا بكل شئ حتى الاستشهاد بالنشر أو الصلب أو الزيت المغلي لأجل تمسكهم به. وبأنه كلمة الله للبشرية. 

وهذه بعض الأمثلة لقوة تأثيره:

1-عندما سجن هـ.ل هايكوب في أوائل الأربعينات في أيام هتلر في سجن بهولندا لم يكن معه سوى الأناجيل الأربعة قال بعد خروجه من السجن إن أيام سجنه هي أسعد أيام حياته لأنه كان يشبع بالمسيح فيها من خلال الأناجيل الأربعة يومياً ولم يشعر بالسجن والوحدة.
2- سجنت عايده في الاتحاد السوفيتي (السابق) بسبب إيمانها بالمسيح ومجاهرتها به، وبعد 4 أيام خرجت من السجن وقالت إن عذاب عدم وجود الكتاب المقدس في السجن أشد من العذاب الأحمر من الملحدين في الاتحاد السوفيتي. 
3-إن آيه واحدة من الكتاب " هذا وإنكم عارفون الوقت إنها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا" (روميه 11:13) غيرت أُوغسطينوس إلى القديس العظيم أُوغسطينوس
4-مر أوربي ملحد على رجل مسيحي كان قبلها من آكلي لحوم البشر ووجده يقرأ في الكتاب المقدس فقال له هل مازلت في تخلفك تقرأ في هذا الكتاب الرجعي فأجابه الرجل البربري لولا هذا الكتاب العظيم الذي غير حياتي لكنت الآن سلقتك وأكلتك.
5-حكى سبرجن الواعظ الشهير عن بائعة فاكهة وجدها ملحد تقرأ في الكتاب المقدس فسألها مستهزئا ماذا تقرئين ؟ فأجابته كلمة الله فقال لها ومن أدراك أنها كلمة الله ؟ قالت له كيف تبرهن إن الشمس مشرقة ؟ أجابها نورها ودفئها. قالت له هكذا الكتاب المقدس نور حياتي وملأ قلبي بدفء حب الله إلىّ.
6-أرسل ملحد مجموعة من الكتب التي تنكر وجود الله إلى مسيحي ليقرأها بدلاً مما أسماه سخافات الكتاب المقدس. فرد المسيحي: إن وجدت كلاماً أسمى من الموعظة على الجبل (متى5-8) أو مثل الآب المحب (لوقا 15) أو كلام تعزية وسلام مثل (مزمور 23) أو كتاباً يخبرك عن الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل كالعهد الجديد، فأرسله إلىّ، وبالطبع لم يرد الملحد عليه حتى الآن.
7- قال والتر سكوت الشاعر الإنجليزي الشهير وهو على فراش المرض - وكانت مكتبته تحوى أكثر من 20 ألف كتاب - لصديقه الأديب الشهير لوكهارت أن يقرا له في الكتاب فأجابه لوكهارت أي كتاب تقصد فأجاب والتر سكوت لا يوجد كتاب يجب أن ندعوه الكتاب إلا كتاب واحد هو الكتاب المقدس. 
8-زار دارون صاحب نظرية التطور الإلحادية قبائل فيجو المتوحشة سنة 1833 وقال: لم أكن أتصور أن هناك بشراً متوحشين أكثر من الحيوانات، وعندما زارها مرة أخرى سنة 1869 اندهش للتأثير والتغير الأخلاقي هناك بسبب انتشار المسيحية، فأرسل رسالة لجمعية لندن التي أرسلت الخدام إلى هناك ومع الرسالة 25 جنيها وكتب دارون: "افتخر بعظمة ما فعله الإنجيل في تغيير هؤلاء البشر وأشعر أنى أحقر من إن تقبلوني في جمعيتكم" .
9- قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم إن من يعرف الكتاب المقدس كما ينبغي لن يتعثر في شئ بل سيحتمل كل الأمور بصبر. 
10-قال الجنرال جرانت الذي كان رئيسا للولايات المتحدة: "تمسكوا بالكتاب المقدس فهو مرسانا المؤتمنة لكل ما نتمتع به من حريات ونحن مديونون له بكل ما وصلنا إليه" . أما الرئيس الأمريكي ابرهام لنكولن فقال: "إن الكتاب المقدس هو أعظم ما قدمه الله للبشر" .
11-قال القديس ايرونيموس: دعني أحدثك عن الكتاب المقدس: إن كل ما تقراه في الكتاب الإلهي بينما يلمع ويتلألأ من الخارج فانه أحلى جدا من الداخل.
12-قال هاجل الفيلسوف الألماني الشهير: "إن الكتاب المقدس كان ليّ المعزي الوحيد وقت مرضي" . 
13-قال الفيلد مارشال مونتجومرى (لهيئة أركان حربه): "أيها السادة أنى أقرا الكتاب المقدس كل يوم فأوصيكم إن تفعلوا هكذا" . 
14-قال المخترع الأمريكي جورج سلدن وهو على حافة الموت "ليس كتاب في الوجود ترتاح إليه نفوسنا عند الموت إلا الكتاب المقدس" .
15-بينما كان الخادم المسيحي يعظ قاطعه فيلسوف كان يحضر الاجتماع : كفاك سخافات فهذا الكتاب قد عفي عليه الزمن فأجاب الواعظ يمكنني أن احضر لك في الغد مئات قد تغيرت حياتهم إلى الأفضل بسبب هذا الكتاب العظيم ولكنى أتحداك أن تحضر إليّ شخصاً واحداً فقط تغيرت حياته وترك خطاياه بسبب فلسفة أعظم فيلسوف. فانسحب الفيلسوف الملحد حزناً وخجلاً


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*2*


ثالثا عظيم في دقته العلمية :

مع أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابا علميا جافاً، فالكتاب المقدس عظيم جدا في دقة حقائقه العلمية، وذلك لأن كاتبه هو الله بالروح القدس الخالق العليم بكل شيء ؛ في سنة 1861 ادعت الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم عن اكتشافها 51 خطأً علمياً في الكتاب المقدس ولكن بعد مرور الأعوام والتقدم العلمي اعترفت أن هذه الأخطاء هي أخطاء الأكاديمية نفسها، وأن الكتاب المقدس كان على حق؛ وهذه بعض المحتويات العلمية الدقيقة للكتاب المقدس: 


1-كروية الأرض :

اكتشف كولمبس أن الأرض كروية عام 1492، وفى القرن 16 شكك كوبر نيكوس في أن الأرض مستوية، وأكد جالليو في القرن 17 أن الأرض كروية، أما إشعياء النبي بالوحي بالروح القدس فذكر هذه الحقيقة قبل الميلاد بسبعمائة سنة "الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب" (إشعياء 40 :22) وكان قبله ذكرها سليمان بصورة رمزية "لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا. لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر" (أمثال 8 :27) 

2-العدد الكثير جداً للنجوم :

في عام 1958 قسمت المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة وكل مجموعة تحتوى على أكـثر من50 مجرة وكل مجرة تحوى نحو 100 بليون نجم؛ ألم يذكر إرميا ذلك من آلاف السنين " كما أن جند السماوات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى" (إرميا 22:33) 

3-الفضاء الذي يسبح فيه الكون :

اكتشف هذه الحقيقة اسحق نيوتن عام 1687، ولكن سفر أيوب أقدم أسفار الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك " يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلق الأرض على لا شئ" (أيوب26 :7) 

4-دوران الأرض حول محورها :

عندما اكتشف جالليو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس (عام 1564-1642) اعتبروه هرطوقا يستحق القتل ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك في سفر أيوب اقدم أسفاره "هل في أيامك أمرت الصبح. هل عّرّفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض تتحول - أي تدور بين محورها - كطين الخاتم" (أيوب 38 :12-14) ويمكن استنتاج نفس الحقيقة في حديث المسيح عن ظهوره في المستقـبل ففي حديثه " يكون اثنان على فراش واحد (ليل ونوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر تكون اثنتان تطحنان معا (أي صباح باكر) فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى يكون اثنان في الحقل (في ظهر وعصر اليوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر" (لوقا17 :34-36) ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون هناك جزء من الأرض ليل وجزء به صباح باكر وجزء به ظهر، وهذا ضمنا لأن الأرض تدور حول محورها.

5-تحلل العناصر : 

بدأ العلم يكتشف تحلل العناصر بعد أن أجرى البرت اينشتين التفجير النووي في القرن العشرين ولكن بطرس الرسول صياد السمك كتب ذلك بالوحي بالروح القدس قبل 2000 عام " تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة ... والعناصر محترقة تذوب" (2بطرس 3 :10-12) 

6-استهلاك كتل الأجرام السماوية :

اكتشف العلم حديثا أن الأجرام السماوية تفقد جزءاً من كتلتها بسبب ما تشع من طاقة حرارية وضوئية ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر هذا " من قدم أسست الأرض ... هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى" (مزمور102 :25-26) وفى وصف الأجرام بالثوب الذي يبلى تدريجياً نرى وكأن الأجرام تفقد كتلتها تدريجياً.

7-سبل المياه :

عندما قرأ العالم متى مورى "سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه" (مزمور 8 :8) قال لا بد أن اكتشف ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس وبعد سنوات قليلة رسم أول خريطة لهذا العلم الكبير الآن في عالم البحار.

8-المطر والشحنات الكهربية :

اكتـشف اللورد كلـفن أن المطر يحدث بسبب تفريغ الشحنات الكهربية ذكرها الكتاب المقدس قبل آلاف السنين "الصانع بروقاً للمطر" (مزمور135 :7) وأيضاً "صنع بروقاً (شحنات كهربائية) للمطر" (إرميا 10 :13) 

9- النور :

عند تجديد الله للأرض " قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين1 :3) وذلك قبل خلق الشمس والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تكوين 1 :14) وحديثا اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة (x) ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق النور لأن الله نور (1يوحنا 1 :5، 1تيموثاوس 6 :16) وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات الأثير، ويسأل الرب أيوب "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19) إشارة إلي سرعة الضوء التي هي 297 ألف كيلو متر/ث. النور لا يسكن في مكان بل في طريق!! يا لعظمة دقة الوحي المقدس، ولأن تردد ذبذبة الضوء أعلي من الصوت فلا نسمع صوت الضوء وهذا ما هو مكتوب (مزمور 19 :1) "الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه, ولا يسمع صوتها" . واكتشف العلم الحديث انكسار الضوء ولكن في (أيوب 38 :12-13) نجد هذه الحقيقة إذ يقول "هل عرفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض" (تشبيه الضوء بأصابع يوضح فكرة انكسار الضوء على الأرض).

10-دورة الماء في الطبيعة :

قال سليمان " كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة" (الجامعة1 : 7-10) ونفس الحقيقة تذكر في "أتدرك موازنة (دورة مستمرة) السحاب" (أيوب 37 :16) وأيضاً "الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض يهوه اسمه" (عاموس 8:5) وصارت هذه الحقيقة العلمية المكتوبة منذ القدم في الكتاب المقدس اكتشاف علمي حديث.

11-شكل وأبعاد السفن :

قال أعظم خبراء السفن حديثاً في كوبنهاجن بعد مرور آلاف السنين بعد أبحاث طويلة "علينا أن نعترف أن أبعاد فلك نوح في (تكوين6) هي أفضل نسبة أبعاد للسفن الكبيرة [الطول إلى العرض 6-1] " وقال دكتور هنرى مورس عالم السفن أن أبعاد الفلك تجعل من المستحيل أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسياً، وسعته هي 65 ألف متر مكعب أي حمولة 20 قطار بضاعة كل قطار يحوى 60 عربة من النوع الحالي، أما النافذة فمساحتها حوالي 200 متر
مسطح كافية جداً للتهوية وهذه الكوة المستطيلة يخرج منها الهواء الساخن ليحل محله هواء نظيف، وهذا يتفق علمياً مع أحدث أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على دفع الهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. ما أدق الكتاب المقدس!

12-عوازل الحريق : 

اكتشفوا حديثا أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو أفضل باب يقاوم الحريق ولكن قبل ذلك بـ 3500 سنة صمم الله مذبح النحاس ليقاوم الحريق المستمر عليه بهذه الطريقة
(خروج 27 : 22)، (لاويين 6 :12-13) 

13-الدورة الدموية :

اكتشفها العالم وليم هارفي سنة 1615 لكن كان سليمان قد ذكرها بصورة رائعة في (جامعة12 :6) " الجرة على العين" ، "البكرة عند البئر" ويشير إلى الحبل الشوكي " بحبل الفضة" وهو يعنى للمخ "بكوز الذهب" وهو فصان مغلفان بغشاء ذهبي ثم "يرجع التراب إلى الأرض" هذا ما أكده العلم الحديث أن جسم الإنسان يتحلل إلى 16عنصراً جميعهم من تكوين التراب.

14-ارتباط الجسد:

يؤكد العلم الحديث الترابط الشديد بين أعضاء جسم الإنسان "إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه" (1كورنثوس26:12) 

15- ضربة القمر : 

" لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل " )مزمور121 :6). وأكد العلم الحديث أن ضربة القمر تحدث ولاسيما في الصحراء، وينتج عنها العمى أو الجنون. 

16-الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً علمياً تجاه الصحة العامة للإنسان:

عدم أكل الحيوانات الميتة (تثنيه 14 :21) عدم أكل الشحم نظرا لخطورة الكولسترول (لاويين 7 :23 -25) عدم شرب المياه الراكدة أو المتدنسة بميت (عدد 19 :15، لاويين11 :9-39) كذلك عزل الأبرص-مريض الجذام (لاويين 13) وعدم زيارة المرأة بعد الولادة مباشرة (لاويين 12) حماية لصحتها ولصحة مولودها. وأوضح العلم أن اليوم الثامن أنسب وقت لعملية ختان الذكور سواء من جهة تجلط الدم أو تحمل الطفل وهذا ما أوصى الله به في (لاويين 12 :3) . 


رابعا: عظيم في نبواته :

يقول الكتاب المقدس " أخبروا بالآتيات فيما بعد فنعرف أنكم آلهةٌ" (اشعياء 41 :23) . إن الكتاب المقدس مليء بالنبوات فهو حقاً كتاب وكلام الله. ولقد حسب أحد دارسي الكتاب المقدس عدد نبواته التي تنبأ بها قبل حدوثها فوجد أنها 10.385 نبوة ولهذا يسميه الرسول بطرس (الكلمة النبوية 2بط1 :19) ومن أهم نبوات الكتاب المقدس: 


1-نبوات عن المسيح :

وردت في العهد القديم 333 نبوة عن المسيح تحققت في العهد الجديد ومازالت هذه النبوات موجودة في توراة اليهود الذين ينكرون إن يسوع هو المسيح. 

2-نبوات عن أولاد نوح :

في (تكوين9) وردت النبوة على فم نوح أي قبل الميلاد بـ 2500 لم يذكر نوح حام في بركته لأولاده وحام الذي منه عمرت القارة السوداء أفريقيا وظلت معظم القارة أجزاء منسية وعن سام قال "مبارك الرب اله سام" فجاء معظم الأنبياء من سام التي منه عمرت قارة آسيا.ج-وقال عن يافث "ليفتح الله ليافث" ومنه عُمرت قارة أوربا ففتح له الله واكتشفوا الأمريكتين ثم استراليا ونيوزلاندا وقال "ليسكن في مساكن سام" فكانوا أشهر غزاة وفاتحين ومهتمين بالسياحة في كل تاريخ العالم. 

3-نبوات عن اليهود :

تفيض النبوات عن تاريخ اليهود (مجيء المسيح إليهم ورفضهم إياه وخراب الهيكل وتجمعهم ثم الضيقة العظيمة التي سيجتازون فيها) (تثنيه 28، دانيال 9، مزمور36؛ 37، متى 24) لما سأل فردريك الكبير ملك روسيا واعظ قصره قائلا هل تقدر أن تبرهن لي عن صدق الكتاب المقدس في كلمتين قال " اليهود يا مولاي " 

4- إمبراطوريات العالم (دانيال 2،7)


5- زوال بعض المدن وعدم بنائها (اشعياء 13، حزقيال 26) 


6- نبوات عن طابع الأيام الأخيرة (مرقس 13، لوقا 21).


7- نبوات عن الحالة الأبدية للمؤمنين في السماء والخطاة في الجحيم.


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*3*

خامساً : عظيم في توزيعه وانتشاره

1- فالكتاب المقدس هو أول كتاب يطبع في العالم في ترجمة الفولجاتا اللاتينية وطبع في مطبعة جوتنبرج في أواخر ق15 وقد قال أحدهم أن جمعية الكتاب المقدس منذ 30 عام عندما أرادت أن تواجه الاحتياج للكتاب المقدس اضطرت أن تطبع منه نسخة كل 3 ثوان و22 نسخة كل دقيقة و369 نسخة كل ساعة و32.876 نسخة كل يوم، بالطبع نهارا وليلاً، ووضعت هذه الكتب في 583 صندوق تزن 90 طن، ما أعجبه في توزيعه وانتشاره!! ومازال الكتاب المقدس في موسوعة جيتز للأرقام القياسية طبعة 2000 هو أعظم كتاب في توزيعه على وجه الإطلاق.
2- أكبر عدد مخطوطات 24.600 والكتاب الذي يليه في عدد المخطوطات هو اليازة هوميروس وعدد مخطوطاتها 643 مخطوطة.
3-أول كتاب ترجم في العالم إذ ترجم العهد القديم من اليهودية إلى اليونانية عام 282 ق.م 
4-مخطوطاته أغلى مخطوطات في العالم، فلقد اشترت الحكومة البريطانية المخطوط السينائى من روسيا بمبلغ 510 ألف دولار وهو أغلى مخطوط على الإطلاق على الأرض في ذلك التاريخ. 
5- أكبر عدد ترجمات، فلقد ترجم كله أو أجزاء منه إلى 946 لغة أو لهجة والذي يليه أعمال لينين 200 ترجمة فقط.
6- أعلى معدل توزيع في العالم حوالي 150 مليون نسخة سنويا أي 5 نسخ في كل ثانية من ثواني الليل والنهار.
7- كان أول تلغراف أرسل في العالم أرسله مورس مخترع التلغراف في يوم 24/5/1844 آية نصها "ما فعل الله" وهى الآية الواردة في (عدد 23 :23) 
8- أطول تلغراف هو عندما تم إرسال العهد الجديد كله كتلغراف من نيويورك إلى شيكاغو عندما ظهرت ترجمة جيمس المنقحة revised version في مايو 1881.
9- أول كتاب يسافر إلى الفضاء الخارجي عندما أرسل كله إلى الفضاء على ميكرو فيلم، وأيضا أول آية تقال من الفضاء كانت (تكوين 1 :1) قالها رائد الفضاء الأمريكي " في البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض " 
10-هو أكثر الكتب على وجه الإطلاق الذي كُتب عنه كتب وتراجم وفهارس وقواميس وأطالس ومعاجم وأدب وشعر وتراجم حياة أشخاص وترانيم وتاريخ كنيسة وتأملات وتفاسير الخ. 
11-الكتاب الوحيد الذي يغطي التاريخ البشرى متصلاً منذ كان إلى يومنا هذا.
12- أثّـر على الكتابة والأدب في العالم كله حتى قال أحد الأفاضل "لو أن كل نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد أُبيدت لأمكن استرداد كل الكتاب من الاقتباسات المأخوذة منه في كتب المكتبات" .


سادساً : عظيم في شخصياته 

1-يذكر سلاسل نسب أفراد من الشعوب ليصل إلى النهاية لسلسلة نسب الرب يسوع المسيح غرض الكتاب المقدس(متى 1، لوقا3)
2- يشير إلى عيوب وخطايا أبطاله فلو كان الكاتب هو إنسان لكان حاول تغطية عيوب الأبطال حتى الرسل والأنبياء ولكنه الحق، ليبقى الرب يسوع وحده الذي بلا خطية.
3-يحكي عادات الشعوب والأفراد مثل فكرة التبني (تكوين 2:15) ، (تكوين 6 :2 ،30 :3) والتكافل عند المفديين الدماء (تكوين 44 :2 ،5 ،16) والحزن على الموتى (تكوين 50).


سابعاً : عظيم في صموده وثباته 

1-صموده ضد الزمن :هناك 5300 مخطوط يوناني قديم للعهد الجديد +10.000 نسخة من الفولجاتا (الترجمة اللاتينية للكتاب المقدس) + 9.300 من المخطوطات القديمة بـ 15 لغة مختلفة قديمة. لاحظ الفرق بين 24.600 وبين 643 وهى مخطوطات الياذة الشاعر الإغريقي هوميروس. إن اكتشاف قُمران سنة 1947 يوضح أن الله ضمن بقاء هذه المخطوطات القديمة القيمة.
1-صموده ضد الاضطهاد:تمثلت ذروة هذه الاضطهادات في أثناء الإمبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية في القرون الثلاثة الأولى للمسيحية.
2-صموده ضد النقد: فلقد قال الملحد الفرنسي الشهير فولتير متهكما على الكتاب المقدس انه بعد مائة سنة ستكون المسيحية مجرد تاريخ والكتاب المقدس تحفة من تحف الماضي ولكن فولتير مات في عام 1778 ولم تمض50 سنة على وفاته حتى استعملت جمعية جنيف للكتاب المقدس منزله ومطبعته لنشر الكتاب المقدس بعد شرائهما.
3-صموده ضد الإلحاد :وعندما أرادت روسيا التخلص من كل ما هو مسيحي عرضت المخطوط السينائي للبيع فاشترته بريطانيا بـ510 ألف دولار وفى نفس اليوم بيعت الطبعة الأولى لفولتير بـ11 سنت = واحد من عشرة من الدولار، حقا أن الله قادر على الحفاظ على كتابه من عوامل الزمن والتعرية والاضطهاد والنقد.


هل تم تحريف الكتاب ؟؟

وقبل ختام الحديث عن الكتاب المقدس أود أن أشاركك بهذا السؤال: هل يمكن أن يكون قد حدث أي تحريف للكتاب المقدس؟ الإجابة بالطبع لا. ليس فقط لأوجه العظمة السباعية التي شاركتك بها ولكن لأن إبليس الذي يحاول التشكيك في كلمة الله كذاب. لقد شكك حواء قديما في صدق كلمة الله فقالت الحية (الشيطان) للمرأة: أحقا قال الله؟ (تكوين 3 :1) ولكن الرب يسوع ذكر في (يوحنا 8 :44) عن إبليس أنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب، فإن كذب عليك إبليس وحاول أن يشككك في كلمة الله تذكر الخمسة أسئلة التي تؤكد استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس وهى:

1- متى تم التحريف؟

ترجم الكتاب المقدس من بداية العصر المسيحي إلى لغات عديدة منها اللاتينية والقبطية والحبشية بالإضافة لترجمة العهد القديم كله إلى اليونانية (الترجمة السبعينية) سنة 280م فلكي يتم التحريف يجب على المحرف أن يصل لكل النسخ بكل اللغات وكل المؤلفات التي اقتبست فيها آيات وهذا مستحيل فآلاف المخطوطات ومئات اللغات عبر كل السنوات في كل القارات واحدة بدون اختلاف. حقاً يستحيل تحريف كلمة الله.

2-من الذي حرفه؟ 

بالنسبة للعهد القديم مستحيل أن يكون اليهود حرفوه فمعروف مدى حرصهم على كتابهم المقدس وشهد الكتاب على ذلك في (روميه 3 :2) " استؤمنوا على أقوال الله " ولو افترضنا جدلاً أنهم حرفوا العهد القديم لكان من البديهي أن يحذفوا الويلات الموجهة ضدهم ووصفهم السيئ وسقطات أبطالهم وأنبيائهم والنبوات الصريحة عن صلبهم للمسيح مثل (مزمور22، اشعياء 53) أما افتراض أن المسيحيين أنفسهم حرفوه فهذا مستحيل أيضا فكيف يمكنهم تحريف العهد القديم وهو نفسه التوراة اليهودية الآن، ولكان معنا عهد قديم يختلف عن التوراة اليهودية ولكنه واحد، أما بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فمستحيل أن يكون المسيحيون أنفسهم حرفوه أيضا وهم الذين استشهدوا بالملايين من العالم كله هل يستشهد أحد لأجل كذبة صنعها بنفسه؟ وماذا عن الـ24600 مخطوطة المطابقة تماما للكتاب المقدس؟ 

3- ماذا كان قبل التحريف؟ 

أين هو الكتاب المقدس الحقيقي؟ كيف يوافق كتابنا المقدس كل المخطوطات، لم يعثر على أي كتاب يتطابق مع كل المخطوطات إلا الكتاب المقدس.

4- لماذا ولمصلحة من يحرف؟

اليهود كانوا حريصين على توراتهم والمسيحيون على الكتاب المقدس بعهديه فلمصلحة من يحرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

5-أين كان الله عندما تم التحريف؟

كيف يسمح الله لإنسان أياً كان أن يحرف كتابه وكلامه والله مازال حي وقادر على حفظه عبر العصور، فمن البديهي لا يقدر وزير أن يحرف كلام أو منشور لملك في حياة هذا الملك فالأحرى جداً لن يسمح الله للإنسان أو الشيطان أن يحرف كلامه. فعندما سأل أحدهم الواعظ الشهير سبرجن أن يدافع عن الكتاب المقدس أجاب : ماذا تقول؟ أنا أدافع عن الكتاب المقدس وهل يدافع أحد عن الأسد؟ إذن تذكر هذه الآيات "اسمعي أيتها السماوات واصغى أيتها الأرض لأن الرب يتكلم" (اشعياء 1 :2) وقال الرسول بطرس عن الكتب " فيها أشياء يحرفها غير العلماء لهلاك أنفسهم" (2بطرس3 :16) وقال سليمان " من ازدرى بالكلمة يخرب نفسه" (أمثال 13:13) وقال الرب " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (مرقس13 :31) "لأني اشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب" (رؤيا 22 :18 ،19) .


وماذا عن إنجيل برنابا ؟

هو كتاب كُتب باللغة الإيطالية وتم اكتشافه في عام 1709 عندما عثر عليه كرومر (مستشار) ملك بروسيا، وهذا الكتاب تأليف بشري أي أنه إنجيل مزيف، هو مليء بالأخطاء التي تثبت زيفه منها:
1- قال عنه الأستاذ العقاد : وهو ينقده في جريدة الأخبار 26/10/1959 إن هذا الكتاب لا يستطيع أن يقبله أي مسيحي أو يهودي ولا أستطيع أن أتورط في قبوله، لوجود الكثير من التعاليم التي تناقض ديني.
2- لم يقبله كثير من المفكرين العرب : عند ترجمته للعربية رفضوه بشدة وفي مقدمتهم الدكتور خليل سعادة مترجم هذا الإنجيل المزيف 
3-النسخة الوحيدة المكتشفة: يرجع تاريخها للقرن الخامس عشر وليس له أية مخطوطات في كل الكتب أو الجداول أو المجامع التي منها مخطوطات منذ القرن الثاني، ولا توجد أي إشارة له في أقوال الآباء أو حتى أقوال الهراطقه القدماء.
4- مليء بالأخطاء الجغرافية : منها الناصرة على البحر (20: 1،9) وهي في الواقع في سهل.
5-مليء بالأخطاء التاريخية منها الفريسيين كانوا أيام إيليا 900 ق.م (1:145) مع أن الفريسيين لم يظهروا إلا فى القرن الثاني ق.م
6-يقول أن : بيلاطس وحنان وقيافا كانوا أيام ميلاد المسيح (2:3) مع أنهم كانوا وقت صلب المسيح سنة 33م .
7- يقول أن : من لا يصلي فهو أشر من صلاة الشياطين. فهل الشياطين تصلى ؟ (36: 2) 
8- يقول أن : النباتات لها دماء وبلازما (53: 19) .
9- يتحدث عن بكاء الشياطين وعن بصقهم : (55: 14 ، 35: 26) مع أنهم في الواقع أرواح
10- يحرم كل أنواع الحب كحب الأب لابنه أو الأم لابنها (99: 10 - 14) وأيضا محبة التلاميذ للرب يسوع (220: 18)
11- يقول إن كاتب مزمور 73 هو داود (25: 10) مع أنه آساف " مزمور لآساف" (مزمور 73) ويذكر أن كلمات حزقيال قالها يوئيل (165: 1) مع أن قائلها حزقيال (حزقيال 18: 23) ، وينسب كلمات ملاخي (158: 4) إلى ميخا (ملاخي 2: 2) 
12- يقول أن اليوبيل 100 عام (82: 18) مع أنه 50 عام فقط (لاويين 25: 11)
13-يقول إن يونان حاول الهرب لطرسوس (63: 5،6 ) والصحيح هي ترشيش، طرسوس في تركيا بينما ترشيش في أسبانيا
14- يقول أن كورش طرح دانيآل في جب الأسود (50: 36) مع أنه داريوس المادي (دانيال 6)
15- يقول إن الذين نجوا من الطوفان هم 84 شخصاً (115: 7) مع أنهم 8 أشخاص (تكوين 7: 1، 7، 13) (1 بطرس 3: 20).
16- يقول إن هناك 9 سماوات وعاشرها الجنة (فصل 105، 178) مع أنهم 3 سماوات ثم سماء السماوات.
17- يقول إن عدد الشياطين في المجنون 6666 وأنها دخلت في 10.000 خنزير فهل انقسم كل شيطان ليدخل الواحد في خنزيرين؟! (21: 6-12).
18- يقول إن الله عندما خلق آدم خلق كتلة من التراب وتركها 25 ألف سنة دون أي عمل (35: 7) فمن أين أتى بهذه البدعة؟ وما الجدوى من تركها؟.
19- يقول إن هناك مليون ملاك كانوا يحرسون ثياب الرب يسوع (13: 10) لماذا؟؟ 
20- مما يجعل البعض يحاول أن يتمسك به رغم أنه يتناقض مع كل الكتب السماوية هو أنه ينكر صلب المسيح ويذكر أن يهوذا صلب بدلاً عنه (14: 10 ، 216-220) وأن الرب يسوع يقول للملاك سمعا وطاعة (13: 15-18)
هذا الإنجيل المزيف ليس غريبا على الشيطان الذي منذ البداية يحاول أن يوجد الشك في كلام الله (تكوين 3 : 1)


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*4*


أولاً: الله ووجوده 

هل الله موجود؟ هذا السؤال حير وما زال يحير الكثيرين، حتى الفلاسفة والمفكرين قال بعضهم أن الكون أوجد نفسه، والبعض الآخر قال أن المادة هي أصل الوجود، ولكن الغالبية منهم تقول: لا يمكننا أن ننكر أنه يوجد خالق عظيم لهذا الكون، يمكن أن نسميه القوة العظمى ( حسب زعمهم )، وقالوا عنه إنه كائن أعلى لا حدود لقدراته وعلمه، وهو أصل كل الوجود. والحقيقة أن الله موجود. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس " قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله" (مزمور1:14) 

وهذه بعض الشهادات التي تشهد عن وجود الله:


1-شهادة الطبيعة: 

يقول الكتاب المقدس " السماوات تحدث بمجد الله والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه" (مزمور1:19) ، ويقول أيضاً "أموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته" (روميه20:1) وعندما سُـئل الفلكي الشهير لابلاس لماذا لم يذكر الله في أبحاثه العظيمة في الفلك قال: لست في حاجة لأن أذكر هذا، فالله خلف كل ظاهرة في الكون والطبيعة والحياة.

2- شهادة التاريخ:

قال المؤرخ كروميل: ليس التاريخ إلا يد الله في إقامة الممالك وإسقاطها، هكذا قال دانيآل "ليكن اسم الله مباركا من الأزل وإلى الأبد لأن له الحكمة والجبروت وهو يغير الأوقات والأزمنة يعزل ملوكا وينصب ملوكا" (دانيال 20:2-21) انظر كيف أن يد الله تغير الممالك (دانيال7:2) ، وزوال بعض المدن وعدم بنائها من جديد (إشعياء13: 19-21) (حزقيال26).

3- شهادة العلم:

قال بعض الملحدين إن ازدياد العلم سيهز إيمان البشر بالله، ولكن لم تكن أقوالهم سوى "مخالفات العلم الكاذب الاسم" (1تيموثاوس20:6) أما الواقع فإن العلم لا يتعارض أبداً مع الإيمان بالله، فقد قال عمانوئيل كنت: من المحال أن تتأمل في صنع هذا العالم دون أن ترى يد الله العظيمة، وقال لورد كلفن وهو من أبرع العلماء المحدثين في محاضرة له عام 1903 أن العلم يؤكد عن يقين وجود الله الخالق فنحن لا نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد بالمادة الميتة.

4- شهادة الوجدان:

ينفرد الإنسان دون المخلوقات بالشعور الداخلي القوي الذي يدعوه إلى التدين. قال بلوتارك قديما: تجول في كل العالم فقد تجد مدن دون عملات أو مسارح أو مدارس لكن لن ترى مدينة دون مكان أو هيكل للعبادة، قال الجامعة "جعل الأبدية في قلبهم التي بلاها لا يدرك الإنسان العمل الذي يعمله الله من البداية إلى النهاية" (جامعه 11:3) .

5- شهادة الظهورات:

كان الله أو ملاك الرب يظهر بصورة متكررة في العهد القديم لفرد أو مجموعة أو كل الشعب. فمن ظهوره لأخنوخ وإبراهيم وأيوب وإسحاق ويعقوب وموسى ويشوع وجدعون ومنوح وداود وسليمان وإرميا وإشعياء -وهم قديسين- إلى ظهوره لفرعون وأبيمالك وبلعام ونبوخذنصر -وهم من الأمم- والحديث المباشر معهم الذي دُون في الكتاب المقدس. فمن المستحيل أن يكون كل هؤلاء مصابون بأوهام أو هواجس أو خيالات … إنه الله الذي "..كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة" (عبرانيين1:1) .

6- شهادة التجسد:

قال المسيح " قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يوحنا 58:8) ، وهكذا شهد توما: "ربي وإلهي" (يوحنا 28:20) ، شهد الوحي: "الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تيموثاوس16:3) ، (فيلبي 5:2-7) التجسد دليل على وجود الله ثم ظهوره في الجسد.

7- شهادة الكتاب المقدس:

ارجع للدروس من 1-3 تجد أن الكتاب المقدس المُوحى به من الله هو أنفاس الله (2تيموثاوس16:3) ، وكُتب بالروح القدس (2بطرس19:1-21) ، وأول آية في الكتاب المقدس تشهد عن الله "في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" (تكوين1:1) . فالكتاب المقدس هو أقوال الله ويشهد عن وجوده.

8- شهادة الاختبار الشخصي:

إني شخصياً أشهد بعمل نعمة الله وألمسه في حياتي وأراه بالإيمان ويشاركني في الاختبار نفسه ملايين من البشر عبر آلاف السنين فلا يمكن أن يكون كل هذا مجرد وهم.أقول مع يوحنا: "هو الرب" (يوحنا 7:21) 


ثانياً : الله ووحـدانيته

إن كان يتعذر على عقولنا أن تفهم كل شيء عن الكون والخليقة، فكيف يمكننا أن نفهم الخالق "أإلى عمق الله تتصل أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟ هو أعلى من السماوات فماذا عساك أن تفعل أعمق من الهاوية فماذا تدري؟" (أيوب7:11-8) جاء في العهد القديم: "هوذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه" (أيوب26:36) ، "القدير لا ندركه" (أيوب 23:37) ، وذكر عنه في العهد الجديد أنه "ساكناً في نور لا يدنى منه" (1تيموثاوس 16:6) .إذن لا مفر من أن الله -جل جلاله- يتنازل هو ويعلن عن نفسه ولقد أعلن الله أن [الله واحد] في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، فأنا كمسيحي بكل تأكيد "موحد بالله" وأؤمن بالله الواحد.وهذه بعض الآيات: "الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (تثنيه 4:6) ، "لا إله غيري" (اشعياء 6:44) ، وفي العهد الجديد "بالحق قلت لأنه الله واحد وليس آخر سواه" (مرقس32:12) ، وأيضاً "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل" (يعقوب 19:2) ، وهذه آيات أخرى تؤكد وحدانية الله في المسيحية: (تثنيه 39:4؛ 39:32) ، (إشعياء21:45؛ 9:46) ، (لوقا 19:18) ، (يوحنا 44:5) ، (روميه30:3) ، (1كورنثوس 4:8-6، 5:12-6) ، (غلاطيه 20:3) ، (أفسس5:4-6) ، (يهوذا 25).


ثالثاً : نوع وحدانية الله 

نعم نؤمن أن الله واحد. ولكن ما هو نوع هذه الوحدانية؟ هل هي وحدانية مجردة أو مطلقة؟ لو كان هكذا سيظل السؤال الذي حير الفلاسفة دون إجابة وهو: ماذا كان يقول أو يفعل الله الأزلي قبل خلق الكون والملائكة والبشر إذ لم يكن سواه؟ هل كان يتكلم ويسمع ويحب أم كان في حالة صمت مطبق -حاشا لله جل جلاله-دون إظهار أي من صفاته وطبيعته قبل خلق الملائكة والبشر، فمع من كان يتكلم أو يسمع أو يحب أو يمارس صفاته أو طبيعته؟ أعلن الكتاب المقدس الحل الأوحد لهذه المعضلة وهي أن وحدانية الله ليست مجردة مطلقة بل هي وحدانية جامعة مانعة. جامعة لكل ما يلزم لها ومانعة لكل ما عداها. وبناء على هذه الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة فالله منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد هو كليم وسميع ومحب ومحبوب دون حاجة إلى شيء أو شخص لإظهار طبيعته وصفاته.


رابعاً: أقانيم اللاهوت

أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن الله الواحد مثلث الأقانيم. وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية تدل على من له تميز عن سواه بغير انفصال وبهذا فإن الله المثلث الأقانيم كان يمارس صفاته وطبيعته منذ الأزل مع ذاته قبل الخلق .. وبالطبع هذا أسمى من العقل! ولكنه لا يتعارض مع العقل الذي يخضع لإعلان الله عن ذاته
.

خامساً : الله أعظم من عقل خلائقه 

حقيقة وحدانية الله الجامعة للأقانيم الثلاثة والمانعة ما عداها حيرت ذهن القديس أغسطينوس، وبينما يسير على شاطئ البحر، وجد طفل يلعب بالرمال، ولما سأله القديس: ماذا تفعل؟ أجاب الطفل: إني أنقل ماء هذا البحر في هذه الحفرة التي حفرتها على الشاطئ بهذا الجردل. وكانت كلمات الطفل من أقوى ما أقنع القديس بأن الله أعظم من أن ندركه وننقله إلى عقولنا الصغيرة، بل علينا بالإيمان أن نصدق ما أعلنه الله عن ذاته. فالله لا يكون هو الله لو أدركناه بعقولنا المحدودة.


سادساً: الله الواحد والثالوث الأقدس

يظهر الكتاب المقدس أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة؛ فمثلا يسبح السرافيم الله قائلين "قدوس قدوس قدوس" (إشعياء3:6) فالآب قدوس (يوحنا 11:17) ، والابن قدوس (رؤيا 7:3) (لوقا35:1) ، والروح القدس قدوس (1تسالونيكي8:4) (أفسس13:1) ، ونلاحظ أنه في كثير من آيات الكتاب المقدس يرد ذكر الله بالجمع ليؤكد حقيقة الأقانيم الثلاثة في الله الواحد؛ مثلا: "في البدء خلق الله (إلوهيم، بالجمع في العبرية) السموات والأرض" (تكوين1:1) ، "اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (تثنيه4:6) ، (مرقس29:12) ، وواحد هنا في العبرية وحدانية جامعة، ففي العبرية كلمتان عن الوحدة:
الأولى: كلمة آخاد التي تستخدم في الوحدة المركبة مثل عنقود العنب وهي المستخدمة هنا. 
والثانية : ياخيد وهي التي تدل على الوحدة البسيطة. 
والجمع هنا ليس للتعظيم، فاللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتعظيم، مثلا: أنا فرعون (تكوين 44:41) أنا نبوخذنصر (دانيال 34:4) بالفرد. مثال آخر: قال الله "هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا" (تكوين 22:3) ، "هلم ننزل ونبلبل" (تكوين7:11) ، "سمعت صوت السيد الرب قائلا من أرسل (بالمفرد) ومن يذهب من أجلنا (الوحدانية الجامعة)" (اشعياء 8:6) ، "أما أنا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون (حديث الآب)" (مزمور 6:2) ، ويتحدث الابن "إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك" (مزمور2 :7-9) ، ونجد حديث الروح القدس "اعبدوا الرب بخوف" (مزمور2: 11-12) هنا الأقانيم الثلاثة. "منذ وجوده أنا هناك (الابن) والآن السيد الرب (الآب) أرسلني وروحه (الروح القدس)" (إشعياء 16:48) ، وفي المعمودية نرى الثلاثة أقانيم موجودة (مرقس 1 : 9-11)، وفي المعمودية المسيحية قال الرب "عمدوهم باسم (وليس بأسماء) الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متى 19:28) . ومثل هذا نجده كثيرا في (2كونثوس 14:13) ، (لوقا35:1) ، (يوحنا 14: 12-17)، (أعمال 29:4-31) ، (1كونثوس4:12-6) ، (أفسس4:4-6) ، (عبرانيين9:10-15) ، (يهوذا 20)، (رؤيا4:1-5) .
تذكر أن 1×1×1 = 1 وليس 1+1+1. 
قال الرب يسوع "إني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يوحنا 10:14) والروح القدس هو روح الآب (متى20:10) وروح الابن "ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآبُ" (غلاطيه 6:4) ، وهذا معناه أنه في الآب والابن إذن 1×1×1. وإن كان لا يمكن تشبيه الله "فاحتفظوا جدا لأنفسكم فإنكم لم تروا صورة ما يوم كلمكم الرب... لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لأنفسكم تمثالا منحوتا ... ولئلا ترفع عينيك إلى السماء وتنظر الشمس والقمر والنجوم كل جند السماء ... فتغتر وتسجد لها وتعبدها .." (تثنيه 15:4-19) لكن "أموره غير المنظورة تُرى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية و لاهوته" (روميه 20:1) 
لهذا فكثير من أوجه الحياة 3×1؛ 
فمجالات الحياة على الأرض ثلاثة: أرضية وجوية ومائية، وجوهر الأشياء: جماد أو نبات أو حيوان، والمادة: صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية، والزمن: ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل، والحيوان: رأس وبدن وذيل، والنبات: جذر وساق وفرع، والذرة: بروتونات ونيوترونات وإلكترونات، والأبعاد: طول وعرض وارتفاع، والكل في الواحد.


سابعاً : حقيقة التجسد

اتخذ أقنوم الابن الكلمة - من العذراء القديسة مريم - جسداً خالياً تماما من الخطية ليعلن لنا الله الذي لا يمكننا إدراكه بأنفسنا " الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر" (يوحنا 18:1) . وبتجسده لم يتغير لاهوته -حاشا - بأي قيد من قيود الجسد، ولاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته، بل ظل هو اللاهوت المنزه عن الزمان والمكان وعن التأثير بأي عرض لأنه منزه عن أن يتأثر بأي مؤثر. إذن فالرب يسوع هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد (1تيموثاوس 16:3) .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

يستطيع الله أن يظهر في الجسد؟ 

بالطبع نعم. فالله هو القادر على كل شئ (تك48 :3؛49 :25) ، (خر6 :3) ، (اش 13 :6) ولكنه لا يفعل ذلك إلا إذا أراد. وهل أراد الله ذلك؟ يا للعجب! الإجابة أيضا بالطبع وبالقطع نعم، لأن التجسد كان حتمياً لخلاص كل البشرية التي خلقها، فكان ظهور الله في الجسد هو مشيئة الله، لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول "هيأت لي جسدا مكتوب عنى لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله" (عب5:10-7) رغم ما في ذلك من اتضاع إلهي عجيب "المسيح .. الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه" (في6:2-8) ولكن دعنا ببساطة ومنطقية في ذات الوقت نسأل: 

ماذا كنا نتوقع إذا ظهر الله في الجسد؟ 

افترض جوش ماكدويل في كتابه العظيم "برهان يتطلب قرارا" هذا الافتراض ماذا سيكون لو أن الله ظهر في الجسد ؟ فكل ما افترض تم في حياة المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد:

أولا: دخوله إلى العالم بطريقة عجيبة:

هذا ما تم في الرب يسوع، ففيه تحققت النبوة العجيبة هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (إش 7 :14) ، (مت1 :23) . ربما يقول جاهل بكلمة الله: وما العجيب في ذلك فمثلما أتى آدم إلى العالم بدون أب هكذا المسيح، وهذا الجاهل أو المتجاهل سواء تعمدا أو لظلمة في الإدراك، لا يدرى أو يحاول أن يغمض عينيه عن الحقيقة التي هي أقوى من نور الشمس في النهار عن المفارقة اللا محدودة بين آدم الإنسان المخلوق والمسيح الخالق الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.

المسيح  آدم   
الخالق: " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان…كان في العالم وكون العالم به" (يو1 :3،10) "فإنه فيه خلق الكل…الكل به وله قد خلق" (كو1 :16) "الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين" (عب 2:1)  مخلوق: " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته" (تكوين1 :27)   
الله الظاهر في الجسد: "عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (1تيموثاوس 16:3)  مجرد إنسان: "فخلق الله الإنسان" (تك 1 :27)  
ذات جوهر الله: "هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته" (عب3:1) وحبل به بالروح القدس "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو35:1) وهو كلمة الله "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا" (يو14:1) جوهر الله -بروح الله-كلمة الله فهو ذات الله  من تراب: "وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض" (تكوين2 :7)   
من السماء: "…المسيح الإنسان الثاني الرب من السماء" (1كورنثوس 15 :47)  من الأرض "الإنسان الأول آدم من الأرض ترابي" (تك7:2)  
نفسه ملكه: ليس أحد يأخذها منى بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي لي سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً " (يو18:10) " يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع (وليس تطلب) روحي ولما قال هذا أسلم الروح (بإرادته) " (لوقا 23 :46)  نفسه ليست ملكه" ونفخ في أنفه فصار آدم نفساً حية " (تك7:2) لذلك " هذه الليلة تطلب نفسك منك" (لو12 :20)  
أزلي أبدى: "في البدء كان الكلمة" (يو1:1) "قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو 58:8) حاشا أن يكون تجسده هو بدايته، فهو الله الأزلي الذي ظهر في الجسد في الزمان (1تيموثاوس16:3)  بدايته يوم خلق "وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً سادساً" (تكوين 27:1،31)  
حي إلى أبد الآبدين (رؤيا18:1،14:5) رئيس الحياة (أعمال15:3) " ناقضا أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك منه" (أعمال24:2) " ولا يرى جسده فسادا" (أعمال 2 :31)  يعود إلى تراب "لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود" (تكوين19:3)  



ثانياً : له الأسماء الإلهية: 

من الأسماء الإلهية الكثيرة التي وردت عن المسيح


1 - الله:

ذكر عن المسيح انه الله 10 مرات منها "وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1:1،14) وأما عن الابن "كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور" (عب 8:1) ويرتبط بهذا الاسم
الله القدير:
في اسمه الخماسي "ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام" (إشعياء 9 :6) 
الله العظيم:
"منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (تيطس2 :13) 
مخلصنا الله:
"الكرازة التي اُؤتمنت أنا عليها بحسب أمر مخلصنا الله" (تيطس1 :3) 
الله المبارك:
"المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد" (روميه 9 :5) 
الله معنا:
عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (متى 1 :23) إلهي: (يوحنا20 :28) 


2 - ابن الله:

أكثر من 50 مرة ذكر عنه ذلك الاسم فما معنى أن المسيح ابن الله ؟؟ حاشا أن يكون المقصود بأن المسيح ابن الله هو أن الله عز وجل قد تزوج بالعذراء القديسة مريم فأنجب منها المسيح فالكتاب المقدس لا يشير إلى هذا الفكر الخاطئ الشرير والمسيحية منزهة تماما عن أن يكون معنى أن المسيح ابن الله هو التزاوج أو التناسل ..حاشا ..وكل من يدعي هذا المعنى أو يتهم المسيحيين بأنهم يقولون هذا إما هو جاهل بالمسيحية والكتاب المقدس أو مضلل يحاول تضليل المسيحيين عديمي الفهم بكلمة الله .. ويتهمهم زوراً بأن معنى ابن الله هو التزاوج والتناسل لسببين على الأقل:
أ- يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله روح (يو4: 24) وهذا يزيل تماما الفكر الشرير الذي يتهمون به المسيحية أي فكر التزاوج والتناسل في اللاهوت حاشا أن يكون هذا والله روح.
ب- لم يذكر أبداً أن المسيح "ولد الله" بل "ابن الله" فالتوالد حالة جسدية أما الأبوة فحالة روحية، فمثلا: وإن كان الله أعظم من التشبيه يقال عن المصري ابن النيل أو ابن الأهرامات أو ابن مصر أو مصر هي أمي فبالطبع ليس المقصود تزاوجاً أو تناسلا ويذكر مجازا أن الله أب للفقير وبالطبع ليس المقصود تزاوج أو تناسل. فإن كان ليس معنى أن المسيح ابن الله طبعا حاشا بالتزاوج أو بالتناسل إذن فماذا يُعني أن المسيح ابن الله؟ هناك أكثر من معنى لهذا الاسم العظيم للمسيح نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

المشابهة الكاملة:
فالمسيح هو الذي أعلن وخبر عن الله أي رأينا الله الذي لا يرى في المسيح "الله لم يره أحد قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو 1 : 18) كما قال الرب لفيلبس "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يوحنا 14 : 9)، "ابن محبته...الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة" (كو 1 :14-15) والمسيح  "كلمة الله" (رؤ13:19) أي المعبر عن الله كما يشابه الابن أباه هكذا معنى أن المسيح ابن الله أي هو المشابه الكامل لله والمعبر عنه.
المعادلة الكاملة:
البشر أبناء الله بالخليقة (لوقا 3: 38) والملائكة أبناء الله بالخليقة أيضاً (أي7:38) ولكن المسيح ابن الله بمعنى أنه المعادل لله.. فهو ابن الله الوحيد (يوحنا18:3) وهذا ما فهمه اليهود من معنى أن المسيح ابن الله " فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال إن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يو18:5) أجابه اليهود "لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله" (يو7:19) لهذا مكتوب "الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله" (فيلبي5:2) كما قال المسيح "أنا والآب واحد" (يو30:10) إذا معنى المسيح ابن الله أي هو المعادل تماماً لله.
المحبة الكاملة:
أسمى أنواع المحبة محبة الآب لابنه، فمعنى أن المسيح ابن الله أي المحبوب (أف6:1) كما هو مكتوب "الآب يحب الابن" (يو35:3) وهذه المحبة أزلية كقول المسيح للآب "لأنك أحببتني أيها الآب قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو 24:17) فهو "ابن محبته" (كو13:1) فمعنى أن المسيح ابن الله أي هو المحبوب الإلهي. 
التمثيل الكامل:
مثل الكرامين الذي ذكره المسيح في إنجيل مرقس قال أن صاحب الكرم (الله) بعد أن أرسل إلى الكرامين عبيداً في وقات متتالية دون الحصول على ثمر من الكرم، فإنه إذ كان له ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله إليهم أخيراً قائلاً إنهم يهابون ابني (مر6:12) ففي كل الأوقات لم يوجد من يمثل الله تمثيلاً رسمياً كاملاً إلا المسيح كقول الرسول بولس "الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديمـاً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة" يقول "كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه ..الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 1:1-3) كما قال المسيح "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" (يو17:5) ، "الذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه وأظهر له ذاتي" (يوحنا21:15) إذاً معنى أن المسيح ابن الله أي هو ممثل الله التمثيل الرسمي الكامل. 


3 - الرب:

ذكر عنه ذلك الاسم اكثر من 650 مرة في العهد الجديد منها 170 مرة في الأناجيل الأربعة وبالارتباط بهذا الاسم:
أ-رب المجد: (1كو 2 :8) (يع 2 :1) ، 
ب-رب الأرباب: (رؤيا 17 : 14؛ 19 :16)، 
ج-رب الكل: (أع 10 :36) 
د- رب السبت: (متى 12 :8) ، 
هـ- ربى: (فيلبي 3 :8) 


4 - أهيه الكائن:

"أهيه الذي أهيه" (خروج14:3) ، "قبل أن..أنا كائن" (يوحنا58:8) 


5- الصخرة: 

" من هو صخره سوى إلهنا " (مزمور 18: 31)، "والصخرة كانت المسيح" (1كورنثوس10 :4) 

!


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

ملحوظة: في يوحنا 1 نجد 12 اسم إلهي للمسيح: 
1-الكلمة 1،14 
2 -النور الحقيقي9 
3-الابن الوحيد 18 
4-الرب23 
5-يسوع 29 
6-حمل الله 29 
7-يعمد بالروح القدس33 
8-ابن الله34،49 
9-ربوني المعلم38 
10-المسيح41 
11-ملك اسرائيل49 
12-ابن الإنسان51 


ثالثاً : له الأعمال الإلهية: 

وهذا ما تم بوضوح جلى في الرب يسوع المسيح

عن المسيح في العهد الجديد  عن الله في العهد القديم  العمل الإلهي  م   
"الكل به وله قد خلق" (كو1 :16،17 ،عب 1 :2، يو 3:1)  إله الدهر خالق أطراف الأرض" (اش 40 :28)  الخالق  1   
"كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيى كذلك الابن أيضا يحيى من يشاء" (يو21:5)  الرب يميت ويحيى" (صموئيل الأول2 :6)  المحيى  2   
وأعطاه سلطانا أن يدين لأنه ابن الإنسان " (يوحنا5 :27) ، (متى25 :31)  لأني هناك اجلس لاحاكم جميع الأمم" (يو3 :12) قارن (عب23:12)  الديان  3   
"هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم" (يوحنا42:4)  "التفتوا إلى واخلصوا" (إش 45 :22) "ليس غيري مخلص" (إش 43 :11)  المخلص  4   
"يا بنى مغفورة لك خطاياك" (مرقس2 :5،7،10)  يقول الرب لأني اصفح عن إثمهم ولا اذكر خطيتهم" (أر31 :34)  غافر الخطايا  5   
" الفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (روميه24:3)  " من يد الهاوية أفديهم " (هوشع 13 :14)  الفادي  6   
"فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض.. سواء كان عروشاً " (كو16:1)  "سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته..لأنه أمر فخُلقت" (مز148 :2-5)  خالق الملائكة  7   
" وأيضا متى ادخل البكر إلى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله" (عب 1 :6)  "سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته" (مز148 :2) ، (مز20:103-21)  تسجد له الملائكة  8   
" أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (يو10 :11) ، (1بط 5 :4) ، (عب 20:13)  " الرب راعىّ" (مز23 :1)  الراعي  9   
".. ويقول أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية" (أعمال59:7،60)  " يا سامع الصلاة إليك يأتي كل بشر" (مزمور65 :2)  تقدم له الصلاة  10   



رابعاً : له الصفات الإلهية: 

وهذا كان تماما في الرب يسوع فهو:


1 - كُلي القدرة : 

أ- على المرض : شفى أصعب الأمراض (يوحنا 5 :8) ومن على بعد (يوحنا 50:4) .
ب- على الطبيعة : أسكت العاصفة (مرقس4 :39-41؛ 6 :48-51) .
ج- على الخلائق غير العاقلة: ثلاث معجزات اظهر فيها سلطانه على السمك (مت17 :27) ، (لوا5 :4) ، (يو1 :6) .
د- على تسديد الأعواز: إشباع الجموع (مت 14 :16-21؛ 32:15-38) وتحويل الماء إلى خمر (يو2 :3-11) .
هـ- على الأرواح الشريرة : سبعة معجزات وردت في الأناجيل. 
و- على البشر: تأثيره على متى العشار (متى 9 :9) وعلى الرجل في إعداد الفصح (متى2:21) .


2 - كُلي العلم : 

أ- يعرف أسماء الأشخاص دون أن يتقابل معهم: مثل بطرس (يو 1 :42) ، زكا (لو 19 :5) .
ب- يراهم في أماكنهم وهم على بعد: مثل نثنائيل (يو1 :48) 
ج- يعرف ماضي حياتهم: مثل السامرية (يو4 :18) 
د- يعرف تاريخ أمراضهم: "علم أن له زماناً كثيراً" (يو 6:5) 
هـ- يعرف ما في القلوب: "فعلم يسوع فكر قلبهم" (لو 9 :46،47) 
و- يعرف زيف المرائين: "واحد منكم شيطان" ( يو 6 :70-71؛ 10:13؛ 21:13،26) .
ز- يعرف كل المستقبل قبل حدوثه: نعم هو الله الذي قال له بطرس "يارب أنت تعلم كل شيء" (يو 6:6، 21 :17) (مت 21 :2-4؛ 3:24-41) ، (لو22 :9-13) .


3 - كلى التواجد: 

أ- في كل زمان: قال "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28 :20) .
ب- في كل مكان: قال "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (متى 18 :20) .


4 - أزلي أبدى: 

أ- أزلي: في البدء (الذي لا بداءة له) كان الكلمة " (يو1:1) وقال قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو8 :58) 
ب- أبدى: "كنت ميتا وها أنا حي إلى ابد الآبدين" (رؤ 18:1) "الكائن الذي كان والذي يأتي" (رؤ8:1) .


5 ـ لا يتغير

"السموات هي عمل يديك هي تبيد ولكن أنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى…فتتغير ولكن أنت أنت" (عب 11:1-12) "يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم والى الأبد" (عبرانين8:13) هو الله الذي قال "أنا الرب لا أتغير" (ملاخي 3 :6) 


خامساً : له التأثير العظيم والأمجاد الإلهية:

انظر كيف تم هذا مع المسيح فهو: 

1- موضوع الإيمان:

قال "أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي" (يو14 :1) "له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا" (أعمال 10 :43) .

2- غرض السجود:

قال للشيطان "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" (مت10:4) ولكونه الله قبل السجود من الأبرص (مت8 :2) والمولوداً أعمى (يو9 :38) والتلاميذ سواء قبل الصليب (مت33:14) أو بعد القيامة (مت17:28) وتسجد له كل ملائكة الله (عب6:1) وستجثو باسمه كل ركبة (في10:2، مز72 :9، اش45 :23، أع10 :25، رؤ10:19) 


سادسا : له القداسة الإلهية: 

وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح دون عداه بشهادة الأصدقاء والأعداء
* لم يفعل خطية (بطرس الأولى 2 :22) . 
* لم يعرف خطية (كورنثوس الثانية 5 :21) .
* ليس فيه خطية (يوحنا الأولى 3 :5) . 
* قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس "قد انفصل عن الخطاة" (عبرانين26:7) .
* تحدى الجميع "من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8 :46) 
* "حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس" (1بطرس 1 :19) .
* شهد عن نفسه "في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه" (يوحنا 29:8) 
* شهد يهوذا الخائن "سلمت دما بريئا" (متى27 :3،4) .
* شهد عنه الملاك "القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لوقا35:1) 
* شهد اللص "لم يفعل شيئا ليس في محله" (لوقا 23 :41) 
* زوجة بيلاطس "ذاك البار" (متى 27 :19) 
* بيلاطس " دم هذا البار" (متى 27 :24) .
* قائد المائة "حقا كان هذا الإنسان بار" (لوقا 23 :47) 
* الشيطان "أعرفك من أنت قدوس الله" (مرقس 1 :24) .


سابعاً : له سلطان بصفة خاصة على الموتى:

أقام المسيح الأموات بكلمة مثل ابنة يايرس (مر5 :21-43) ابن أرملة نايين (لو7: 11-17) ولعازر (يوحنا 11) وأقام نفسه (يو20: 2-10)


ثامناً : أشبع جوع الناس الروحي لله: 

كم ظهر هذا بصورة عظيمة في المسيح فوحده الذي قال "تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (متى28:11) ونادى "إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلى ويشرب" (يو37:7) "وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يدنون منه ليسمعوه" (لو15 :1) انظر (مت 5 :6 ، يو 4 :14 ، 14 :27 ، 6 :35 ،10 :10) 


تاسعاً : كلماته هي كلمات الله ذاته:

كان كلامه بسلطان (لو32:4) وبهت الجموع من تعليمه (متى28:7) وقال "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول" (لو 21 :33) 
ألم يقال عنه "لم يتكلم إنسان قط هكذا" (يو46:7) وتعجبوا منه (مر17:12) فكلماته خالدة متذكرين "كلمات الرب يسوع" (أع 20 :35) .


عاشرا: ذكر عنه ما ورد عن الله في العهد القديم :


المسيح في العهد الجديد  في العهد القديم "الله يهوه"  م   
"أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلب وسأعطى كل واحد منكم حسب أعماله" (رؤ2 :22) .  أنا الرب يهوه فاحص القلب ومختبر الكلى لأعطى كل واحد حسب طرقه" (إر10:17)  1   
"أنا هو الأول والآخر" 4مرات (رؤ1 :11؛17،2 :8 ،22 :13)  "أنا الأول والآخر" (إشعيا12:48) ، (إشعيا6:44) .  2   
"ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يوحنا 3 :13)  يقول عن الله "من صعد إلى السموات ونزل" (أمثال30 :4) .  3   
"صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبيا وأعطي الناس عطايا" (أف 4 :8)  "صعدت إلى العلاء سبيت سبيا آيها الرب الإله" (مز18:68) .  4   
"تسجد له كل ملائكة الله" (عبرانين6:1) .  " سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته " (مزمور148 :2) .  5   
"تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة" (في2 :10-11) ، (رو14 :11)  " لي تجثو كل ركبة" (اش 45 :22 ، 23) .  6   
"قال أشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه" (يو12 :38-41)  "الله جالس على الكرسي العالي" (اش 6 :1-10) .  7   



فهل تقول معي ومع توما قديما - ربى وإلهي (يوحنا28:20) ؟


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

أولا: مشكلة الخطية


1- الخطية ومعانيها: 

الخطية كلمة ما أبشعها، عندما أراد الرسول بولس أن يعرفها لم يجد إلا نفس الكلمة ليصف بها الخطية إذ قال "الخطية خاطئة جدا" (روميه 13:7) . والخطية ليست فقط الإساءة إلى الآخرين بالقتل والسرقة والاغتصاب، لكن معنى الخطية في نظر الله أكثر من ذلك بكثير. 
ولكي تدرك شناعة الخطية إليك بعض معانيها: 
1- الخطأ أو الانحراف عن الهدف: فمكتوب "إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (روميه 23:3) ، فالهدف أن نمجد الله الذي قال عن الإنسان "لمجدي خلقته " (اشعياء 7:43) ، فالخطية إذن خطأ ضد مجد الله. 
2- التعدي: "كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي" (1يوحنا 4:3) . 
3- خيانة الله: "خان الرب من أجل كلام الرب الذي لم يحفظه" (1أخبار 13:10) . 
4-إهانة الله: "لماذا أهان الشرير الله؟ " (مزمور 13:10) . 
5- احتقار الله: "فأين هيبتي - قال رب الجنود - أيها الكهنة المحتقرون اسمي" (ملاخي 6:1) .
6- التمرد على الله: "دنهم يا الله ...لأنهم تمردوا عليك" (مزمور10:5) .
7- عداوة الله: "كنتم قبلا أجنبيين وأعداء في الفكر وفي الأعمال الشريرة" (كولوسي 21:1) (انظر أيوب 14:21) ، الخطية أخطر مما تتصور لأنها ضد الله الخالق العظيم جل جلاله.
8- عدم فعل الحسن: فمن يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له" ( يعقوب 2: 17).


2- الخطية ونتائجها: 

إذ تنظر إلى كل ما في العالم من شقاء وآلام وأحزان وحروب وإدمان وأمراض وبيوت وقلوب محطمة … اعرف أن هذه وأكثر منها جدا هي بعض نتائج الخطية التي دخلت إلى العالم منذ أن عصى أبوينا وصية الله في (تكوين 3). وهذه بعض النتائج المريعة للخطية كما نجدها في أصحاح السقوط:
1- الخوف وعدم الأمان (تكوين 10:3) .
2- العري والهوان (تكوين 11:3) .
3- العداوة وحروب الشيطان (تكوين 15:3) .
4- المرض والأحزان (تكوين 16:3) .
5- اللعنة حلت على الأكوان (تكوين 17:3) .
6- الشوك وآلام الإنسان (تكوين 18:3) 
7- الموت وله ثلاثة معان:
الموت الجسدي: انفصال الروح عن الجسد (تكوين16:3) (يعقوب26:2) . 
الموت الأدبي: الانفصال عن الله السند (تكوين23:3) (لوقا24:15) . 
الموت الأبدي: العذاب في الجحيم للأبد (تكوين24:3) (رؤيا14:20) .


3- الخطية وأجرتها: 

حدد الله لآدم عقوبة التعدي على أقواله، وهو الموت، "يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" (تكوين 17:2) ، ثم عاد وكرر الأجرة على فم حزقيال "النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت" (حزقيال 4:18) ، ثم في العهد الجديد "أجرة الخطية هي موت" (روميه 23:6) وكما رأينا في نتائج الخطية، فالموت يقصد به الجسدي والأدبي والأبدي.


4- الخطية وفشل الأعمال الصالحة في علاجها:

منذ أن سقط الإنسان حاول علاج الخطية بالأعمال الصالحة "فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر" (تكوين 7:3) . لكن للأسف لم تصلح لعلاج الخطية ونتائجها أمام الله إذ وهما لابسان مآزر وورق التين أجاب آدم الله وهو مختبئ -مع امرأته- من وجه الرب: "سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عريان فاختبأت" (تك8:3-9) عريان رغم أنه يلبس المآزر التي صنعها، فلم تستطع ستره، واستمر الحال مع قايين إذ حاول علاج الخطية وإرضاء الله بثمار الأرض ولكن فشل طريق قايين في إرضاء الله وعلاج الخطية (تكوين 11:4) ، " ويل لهم لأنهم سلكوا طريق قايين" (يهوذا 11) وحتى يومنا هذا يسلك الكثيرون طريق قايين في محاولة علاج الخطية بالأعمال الصالحة ولكن دون جدوى. لماذا لا تصلح الأعمال الصالحة بدون عمل المسيح على الصليب في علاج مشكلة الخطية؟. 
الإجابة هي: 
1- حتى وإن وجدت أعمال صالحة فهي لا تصلح في علاج الخطية لأنها نابعة من إنسان خاطئ. مثلا: هل تقدر أن تقبل وتأكل تفاحة جميلة مقدمة لك من يد إنسان مصاب بالدمامل أو الأوبئة الخطيرة؟ وكيف يمكن لله أن يقبل أعمالاً من إنسان نجس وميت بالخطية (اشعياء 1: 5-6؛ 13-15)؟.
أجرة الخطية هي موت (روميه 23:6) وليس أعمالاً صالحة؛ فمثلا:
( 94 )
لا يصلح أن تبرئ المحكمة القاتل مقابل أن يتعهد بأن يبني مستشفى أو ملجأ أيتام!! هكذا لا تصلح الأعمال الصالحة أن تكون كافية لدفع أجرة الخطية التي هي الموت.
3- مهما عظمت الأعمال الصالحة فهي محدودة لأنها صادرة من إنسان محدود، أما الخطية فوجهت ضد الله غير المحدود. "خيوطهم لا تصير ثوبا ولا يكتسون بأعمالهم" (إشعياء 6:59) 
4- الأعمال الصالحة (إن استطعنا عملها) ليست تفضلاً منا على الله بل هي واجب والتقصير يستحق العقاب (لوقا 10:11) 
5-من يدعى أنه يعمل أعمال صالحة دائما أعماله ناقصة لأن الإنسان ضعيف ونجس "كثوب عدة (خرق نجسة) كل أعمال برنا" (اشعياء6:64) . إذن فطريق الأعمال الصالحة لعلاج الخطية قد فشل تماما.


5- الخطية والذبائح الحيوانية:

أمر الله بتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية في العهد القديم. بل كان الله نفسه هو أول من قدم ذبيحة حيوانية لستر عري آدم وحواء، عندما "صنع (وليس خلق) الرب الإله لآدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد وألبسهما" (تكوين21:3) . ولكن هل تكفي الذبائح الحيوانية لعلاج الخطية؟
( 95 )
يجيب الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس "لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا" (عبرانيين4:10) لأن الحيوانات والطيور المحدودة والتي تباد لا يمكن أن تفدي الإنسان الخالد وتنقذه من الموت الأبدي. إذن لماذا أمر الله بتقديمها في العهد القديم؟.
1- ليظل ذكر الخطية مرسوم أمام ذهن وضمير الشعب ليتعلموا كراهية الله للخطية " فيها كل سنة ذكر خطايا" (عبرانيين3:10) . 
2- ليتعلموا أن قضاء الله على الخطية هو الموت وليس أقل من ذلك " أجرة الخطية هي موت" (روميه 23:6) .
3- ليتعلموا أن الله عنده طريقة لرفع الخطية سيظهرها في المستقبل " لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية -ذبيحة- لأجلنا" (2كورنثوس 21:5) .
4- كانت كل هذه الذبائح بتفاصيلها رمز لذبيحة المسيح المعروف سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم (1بطرس 1: 18-20) .
5-هذه الذبائح بررت من قدمها بإيمان في العهد القديم " بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة" (عبرانيين4:11) لأنها تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح. فالعملة المالية الورقية تكتسب قيمتها من أنها لها رصيد من الذهب في البنك المركزي في الدولة، هكذا كانت الذبائح مقبولة عند الله على رصيد دم المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله (روميه 25:3) .


ثانياً : الصليب والبدلية

رأينا أن الأعمال الصالحة لا تصلح، والذبائح لا تكفي لأنها مجرد رمز للذبيحة العظيمة. هكذا يمكننا من الكتاب المقدس أن نستخلص الشروط التي يجب توافرها في الفادي الذي يفدي البشر:

1- شروط الفادي 

1- يجب أن يكون خاليا من الخطية وإلا احتاج لمن يموت بدلا عنه .
2- أن لا تقل قيمته عن الإنسان. لهذا لا تصلح الذبائح الحيوانية. 
3- يجب أن تكون قيمته أكبر من قيمة كل البشر معا لأنه سيفدي كثيرين فلا يصلح أن يكون إنسان عادي لأن أي إنسان محدود. 
4- يجب أن لا يكون مخلوقا، لأن المخلوق حياته ونفسه ليست ملكه بل ملك خالقه، ولهذا فالملائكة لا يصلحون لأنهم أرواح مخلوقة. 
5- يتحتم أن يكون إنسان لينوب عن البشر. ومن المنطقي والطبيعي أن هذه الشروط لا يمكن توافرها إلا في الرب يسوع المسيح الله الذي ظهر في الجسد (1تيموثاوس 16:3) .


2- لماذا الصليب؟ 

الصليب والإله العجيب:
في الصليب فقط يمكن أن تتلاقى طبيعة والله وصفاته معا:
1- صدق الله:
"أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة.فكيف تُكملُ الكتب أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون" (متى 53:26-54) ، (لوقا25:24) 
2- عدل الله:
"الرحمة والحق التقيا . البر والسلام تلاثما" (مزمور 10:85) ، "لإظهار بره في الزمان الحاضر ليكون باراً ويبرر من بالإيمان بيسوع" (روميه 26:3) ، لهذا احتمل المسيح آلام جسدية ونفسية وكفارية.
3محبة الله: 
-الآب " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " (يوحنا16:3) ، (روميه32:8) (1يوحنا8:4-10) .
-الابن ".. أحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أفسس25:5) ، (يوحنا 1:13؛ 13:15) .
-الروح القدس " فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب .. " (عبرانيين 14:9) .
( 98 )
4قداسة الله: "وهذا نادى ذاك و قال قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملء كل الأرض" (إشعياء 3:6-8) ، (مزمور 22: 3).
5مجد الله: "فلما خرج قال يسوع الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه" (يوحنا 31:13) ، (مزمور 4:96-6) .
6حكمة الله: " وأما للمدعوين يهودا و يونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله" (1كورنثوس 24:1؛ 7:2-10) .
7قوة الله: فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (1كورنثوس 18:1) .

الصليب وإبليس الرهيب:
في الصليب تمت نصرة الرب على الشيطان

ا#bلصليب وشري المعيب: 
في الصليب فقط كل الكفاية لحياة المسيحي الحقيقي: 
1- شناعة خطيتي:
"لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت وأما هبه الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (روميه 23:6) .
2-فساد بشريتي:
(بيلاطس، هيرودس، الجنود، الشعب والكهنة)
3-فشل محاولتي:
" لست أبطل نعمة الله. لأنه إن كان بالناموس بر فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب " (غلاطيه 21:2) ، (روميه 7: 14).
4-من العالم حريتي:
" وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (غلاطيه 14:6) . 
5-من الجسد حريتي:
" مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي" (غلاطيه 20:2) ، (روميه 6:6) .
6-على الشيطان نصرتي :
" وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف و بكلمة شهادتهم و لم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت" (رؤيا 11:12) .
7-مكان تضحيتي:
" لكن ما كان لي ربحا فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة. بل أني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا احسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح" (فيلبي 7:3-11) ، أنظر (لوقا27:14) ، (لاويين 5:14) ، (عدد 9:19) .



ثالثا: الدم والحتمية

بعد أن عرفنا الصليب والبدلية هذه بعض بركات دم الرب يسوع حسب ورودها في العهد الجديد :
1- الكفارة: "الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره" (روميه 25:3) .
2- التبرير: " فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب" (روميه 9:5) .
3- غفران الخطايا: "الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا" (أفسس 7:1) .
4- القرب: "الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلا بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح" (أفسس13:2) .
5- الصلح: "وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه" (كولوسي20:1) .
6- تطهير الضمير: "فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي" (عبرانيين 14:9) .
7-الدخول إلى الأقداس: "فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع" (عبرانيين 19:10) .
8- التقديس: "لذلك يسوع أيضا لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب" (عبرانيين 12:13) .
9- الفداء: "عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفني بفضة أو بذهب بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح" (1بطرس18:1) .
10- التطهير: "دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية" (1يوحنا 7:1) .
11- التغسيل: "الذي أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه" (رؤيا5:1) .
12- الشراء: "لأنك ذبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة" (رؤيا 5: 9).
13- تبييض الثياب: "وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف" (رؤيا 14:7) .
14- النصرة على الشيطان: "وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم" (رؤ11:12) .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

أولاً: شهادات عن قيامة المسيح

قيامة الرب يسوع من الأموات حق جوهري من حقائق الإنجيل وانه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب (1كورنثوس15 :4) .

أ- شهادة المسيح قبل الصليب

1- بعد التجلي: " وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل أوصاهم أن لا يحدثوا أحداً بما ابصروا إلا متى قام ابن الإنسان من الأموات" (مرقس 9: 9).
2- بعد شهادة بطرس له: "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي" (متى 16 :16) .
3- في سيره في الجليل: " فيقتلونه وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم فحزنوا جداً " (متى 17: 23).
4- في صعوده الأخير لأورشليم: ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم و ابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت" (متى 20 :18-19) .
5- في حديثه عن هيكل جسده: "أجاب يسوع و قال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل و في ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يوحنا 2: 19).
6- في حديثه عن نفسه كالراعي الصالح: "ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي لي سلطان أن أضعها و لي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً - القيامة من الأموات - هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي" (يوحنا 10 :18) 
7- قبل إقامة لعازر "أنا هو القيامة والحياة" (يوحنا 11 :25) 
8- في الطريق للصليب قال " بعد قيامي (من الأموات) " (متى32:26) 


ب - شهادة المسيح بعد القيامة: ظهوراته وحديثه مع:

1- المجدلية (يوحنا 20 :11-18) .
2- مريم أم يعقوب وسالومه (متى 28 :1-9) . 
3- بطرس (1كورنثوس 15 :5) .
4- تلميذي عمواس (لوقا 24 :13-25) .
5- التلاميذ بدون توما (لوقا36:24-46) ، (يوحنا19:20-25) 
6- توما بعد 8 أيام (يوحنا 20 :26 -28) .
7- أكثر من 500 شخص (1كورنثوس 15: 6). 
8- بطرس على بحيرة طبرية (يوحنا 21 :1-23) .
9- يعقوب (1كورنثوس 15 :7) .
10- التلاميذ في الجليل (متى 28 :16-20) .
11- التلاميذ بعد 40يوم (أعمال 1 :4-8) .
12- التلاميذ في الصعود (لوقا 24 :46) ، (أعمال 1 :10-11) .


ج- شهادة كتبة الوحي في العهد الجديد: 

1- الأناجيل الأربعة (متى 28)، (مرقس 16)، (لوقا 24)، (يوحنا20 ،21)
2- الرسول بطرس (أعمال 22:1؛ 14:2-32؛ 12:3-15؛ 10:4-33؛ 41:10 -43) ، (1بطرس 3:1-21؛ 3 :22) .
3- الرسول بولس: انظر عشرات الآيات كتبها الرسول بولس عن قيامة المسيح سنذكرها في حديثنا عن نتائج القيامة.
4- الرسول يوحنا (رؤيا 1 :4؛ 2 :8) .


ثانياً : أدلة على قيامة المسيح


أ- أدلة تاريخية : 

1- يقين المسيحيين بقيامة المسيح منذ القرون الأولى: قال القديس بوليكاربوس من ينكر قيامة المسيح فهو من اتباع الشيطان. وقال القديس ايريناس نحن نحتفل بقيامة المسيح في اليوم الأول من كل أسبوع (يوم الأحد).
2- مجمع نيقية: سنة 325 حضره 318 أسقف من كل العالم حيث وضعوا قانون الإيمان الذي فيه "وقام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث" .
3- تخصيص يوم الأحد للعبادة: فقد قال القديس اغناطيوس "يوم الأحد هو الذي نهضت فيه حياتنا بواسطة قيامة المسيح" 
4- عيد القيامة: بالرغم من أن كل أيام المؤمن المسيحي أعياد (1كورنثوس7:5) إلا أن المسيحيين منذ القرون الأولى يعيدون بعيد القيامة ولقد ذكر أوسيوس المؤرخ الشهير في القرن الرابع أن أسقف ازمير زار أسقف روما سنة 160م لتحديد موعد لعيد القيامة.
5- التحية المسيحية القديمة منذ القرون القديمة "بي خرستوس آنستى" معناها المسيح قام وجوابها "اليثيوس آنستى" "حقا قام" . 


ب - أدلة أثرية : 

ا- القبر الفارغ والموجود حتى الآن.
2- المخطوطات التي تؤكد صدق الكتاب المقدس وبالتالي صدق القيامة.
3- الصور والنقوش القديمة منذ القرون الأولى تحكى قصة الصلب والدفن والقيامة. 
4-المعموديات الموجودة في الكنائس الأثرية منذ القرن الأول "المعمودية والقيامة" "فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة" (روميه 6 :4 ،5) 


ج-أدلة عـقلية : 

1- شجاعة التلاميذ حتى الاستشهاد، قارن خوفهم قبل القيامة (يوحنا19:20) مع (سفر الأعمال)
2- إصرارهم على الشهادة بالقيامة رغم الاضطهاد
3- تعليمهم بان القيامة أساس الإيمان المسيحي
4- شهادة بعض علماء اليهود والاعتراف بأدلتها القديمة مثل الحبر اليهودي كولزنر في كتابه [يسوع الناصري] قال من المحال أن نفترض وجود خدعة في قيامة المسيح لأنه لا يعقل أن تظل خدعة 18 قرن (لأن كولزنر عاش في القرن التاسع عشر)


د- أدلة روحـية :

1- ولادة المسيح من عذراء: يؤكد أنه الرب من السماء (1كورنثوس47:15) فمن الطبيعي انه يقوم ثم يصعد إلى السماء
2- المسيح هو القيامة والحياة (يوحنا25:11) ، رئيس الحياة (أعمال15:3) 
3- إقامته للموتى بلاهوته (مرقس 5، لوقا 7، يوحنا 11).
4-كفاية عمله على الصليب وإكماله للعمل : " الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (روميه 4 :25) .
5-نتائج القيامة حتمية لعظمة المسيح وعظمة عمله وسوف نذكرها تفصيلياً عند الحديث عن نتائج قيامة المسيح.


ثالثاً: نبوات ورموز في العهد القديم عن قيامة المسيح


1-استقرار الفلك على جبال أراراط في اليوم 17/ 7 (شهر أبيب):

ولأن خروف الفصح ذبح في يوم 14 من هذا الشهر الذي أصبح أول شهر في السنة بعد هذا (خروج 1:12،2) أي أن الفلك استقر بعد ذبح الفصح بـثلاثة أيام بالنسبة للشهر ولأن المسيح صُلب في هذا اليوم 14 من أبيب (يوحنا 28:18) يكون اليوم الذي قام فيه هو نفسه يوم استقرار الفلك 17 أبيب. 
ما أعجب كلمة الله ".. فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن . إذ عصت قديما حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح إذ كان الفلك يبنى الذي فيه خلص قليلون أي ثماني أنفس بالماء. الذي مثاله يخلصنا نحن الآن أي المعمودية لا إزالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (1بطرس3 :19 -22) .

2-الكبش الذي قُدم بدل اسحق:

(تكوين 22) ونرى في اسحق وجهان للصليب والقيامة. الكبش صورة للمسيح في موته واسحق صورة له في قيامته "بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم إسحق ... إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات أيضاً الذين منهم أخذه أيضاً في مثالٍ" (عبرانيين17:11-19) 

3- عصفورا التطهير:

(لاويين 14 :1-8) العصفور الذي يذبح صورة للمسيح في موته والذي يطلق ويطير صورة له في قيامته

4- ترديد حزمة الباكورة:

(لاويين11:23) في غد السبت بعد الفصح أي يوم الأحد نفس اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح حرفياً والمسيح مات كحبة الحنطة " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض و تمت فهي تبقى وحدها ولكن إن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير" (يوحنا 12 :24) وفى قيامته هو باكورة للراقدين (1كورنثوس15 :20) .

 .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

5- عصا هارون التي أفرخت:

(عدد17: 8) العصا الجافة صورة لموت المسيح وإذ أفرخت وأزهرت وأنضجت لوزا (باكورة الأشجار في الاخضرار كل عام) صورة لقيامة المسيح كرئيس الكهنة (عبرانيين16:7) .

6-خروج يونان من بطن الحوت: 

وقد اقتبس يسوع هذا الرمز ".. فأجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (متى38:12-40) .

7- خروج يوسف من السجن إلى المجد: (تكوين 47:41-57) صورة للآلام التي للمسيح بالصليب والأمجاد التي بعدها (بعد القيامة) (1بطرس11:1) .


8- جسده لم ير فساداً : " لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً " (مزمور16 :10) ،يقتبسها الرسول بطرس "فإذ كان نبياً وعلم ان الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه. سبق فرأى و تكلم عن قيامة المسيح إنه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فسادا" (أعمال30:2-31) .

ويقتبسها الرسول بولس "ولذلك قال أيضاً في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (أعمال13: 35). 

9- نتيجة للقيامة: "أخبر باسمك إخوتي . في وسط الجماعة أسبحك" (مزمور22: 22)، " قائلاً أخبر باسمك إخوتي وفي وسط الكنيسة أسبحك " (عبرانيين 2 :12) .


10- يرى نسلاً : "أما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح، من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها" (إشعياء53: 10-11) يشير إلى شبع الرب بعمله بعد القيامة. 


11- " يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا" (هوشع 6 :2) .



رابعاً : نتائج قيامة المسيح 


أ- بالنسبة للمسيح نفسه: 

1- تبرهن أنه المسيح:
"أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود أنه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح ... فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك" (أعمال 2 :29-32) . 
2-تبرهن أنه الرئيس والمخلص:
" إله آبائنا أقام يسوع الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبه هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصاً " (أعمال30:5) لهذا "لأنك أن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت" (روميه10:9) 
3-تبرهن أنه الديان: 
"لأنه (الله) أقام يوما هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدما للجميع إيمانا إذ أقامه من الأموات" (أعمال 17 : 31) ومن هو الذي يدين؟ "المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضا الذي هو أيضا عن يمين الله" (روميه 8 :34) .
4-تعين ابن الله:
"تعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات" (روميه 1 : 4)
5-حصل على المجد: 
"كما أقيم المسيح بمجد الآب" (روميه4:6) "الله الذي أقامه من الأموات وأعطاه مجداً" (1بطرس21:1) 
6-تبرهن أنه سيد :
"لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش وإن متنا فللرب نموت فإن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش لكي يسود على الأحياء والأموات" (روميه 14 : 8 -9) "لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا. إذ نحن نحسب هذا أنه إن كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذاً ماتوا وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام" (2كورنثوس 5 :13 -15) .
7-تبرهن أنه الراعي العظيم:
"وإله السلام الذي أقام من الأموات راعى الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الأبدي ليكملكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته عاملا فيكم ما يرضى أمامه بيسوع المسيح الذي له المجد إلى أبد الآبدين آمين" (عبرانيين 13 :20-21) 


ب- بالنسبة للمؤمنين :

1-التبرير: 
"الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (روميه25:4) 
2-السلوك في الحياة الجديدة:
"كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة" (روميه 6 :4) "والله قد أقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن أيضاً بقوته ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح" (1كورنثوس14:6) ، " فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات هكذا نسلك نحن أيضا في جدة الحياة" (روميه 6 :4) "مدفونين معه بالمعمودية التي فيها أقمتم أيضا معه بإيمان عمل الله الذي أقامه من الأموات" (كولوسي12:2) "المعمودية. لا إزالة وسخ الجسد بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح" (1بطرس 3 :21) .
3-الثمر لله:
"يا اخوتي أنتم أيضاً قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكي تصيروا لآخر للذي قد أقيم من الأموات لنثمر لله" (روميه 4:7) .
4-أساس الإنجيل:
"أعرفكم أيها الاخوة بالإنجيل ... فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب وأنه دُفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب" (اكورنثوس 15 :1-5) .
ويفترض الرسول "إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام" (1كورنثوس 12:15-20) فتكون النتيجة :

باطلة كرازتنا 

باطل أيضا إيمانكم 

نوجد نحن أيضاً شهود زور لله لأننا شهدنا من جهة الله انه أقام المسيح وهو لم يُقمه

إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل إيمانكم

أنتم بعد في خطاياكم

إذاً الذين رقدوا في المسيح أيضاً قد هلكوا

إن كان لنا في هذه الحياة فقط رجاء في المسيح فإننا أشقى جميع الناس

5-الانتصار على الضيق:
"عالمين أن الذي أقام الرب يسوع سيقيمنا نحن أيضا" (2كورنثوس 4 :14) "كان لنا في أنفسنا حكم الموت لكي لا نكون متكلين على أنفسنا بل على الله الذي يقيم من الأموات" (2كورنثوس 9:1) 
"اذكر يسوع المسيح المقام من الأموات من نسل داود بحسب إنجيلي" (2تيموثاوس 8:2) .
6-أساس القوة:
يصلى الرسول بولس لأجل المؤمنين أن يعلموا "ما هي عظمة قدرته (الله) الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات" (أفسس1 :19،20) ، وقمة آماله في "لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه ... لعلى أبلُغ إلى قيامة الأموات" (فيلبي10:3) ، "وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم" (أعمال 33:4) ، أنظر (أعمال 22:1، 4 :2، 10 :41، 26 :8) 
7-الجلوس في السماويات:
"أقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح " (أفسس 2 :6) 
8- طلب ما فوق:
"فان كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله" (كولوسي 1:3) 
9-العزاء على الراقدين:
"لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم الله أيضا معه" (1تسالونيكي 4 :13-14) "الذي أقامه الله ناقضا أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يمسك منه" (أعمال 2 :24) 
"ولكن الآنقد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين" (1كورنثوس20:15) . 
10-انتظار مجيئه:
"تنتظروا ابنه من السماء الذي أقامه من الأموات يسوع الذي ينقذنا من الغضب الآتي" (1تسالونيكي10:1) "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا
ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات لميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل" (1بطرس3:1-4 )


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

الروح القدس هو الله، فهو أقنوم من أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة في أقانيم الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم :



أولاً : أسماء الروح القدس 


الروح (يوحنا 6:3-8) 

روح الله (1كورنثوس 16:3) 

روح الله الحي (2كولوسي3:3) 

روح إلهنا (1كورنثوس 11:6) 

روح الآب (متى20:10) 

روح الرب (اشعياء 2:11) 

روح السيد الرب (اشعياء 1:61) 

روح ابن الله (غلاطيه 6:4) 

روح المسيح (روميه 9:8) 

روح يسوع المسيح (فيلبي 19:1) 

الروح القدس (لوقا 35:1) 

روح الله القدوس (أفسس 30:4) 

روح الموعد القدوس (أفسس 13:1) 

روح القداسة (روميه 4:1) 

روح الحق (يوحنا 17:14) 

روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب (اشعياء2:11) 

روح الحياة (روميه 2:8) 

روح النعمة والتضرعات (زكريا 10:12) 

روح المجد (1بطرس 14:4) 

المسحة أو دهن الابتهاج (1يوحنا 27:2) (مزمور 7:45) 

المعزي باليونانية "الباراقليت" أي الذي يقف بجوارنا (يوحنا 26:14) 



ثانياً : أقنومية الروح القدس


أ- كمال أقنوميته: 

الروح القدس هو شخص الله، لهذا لا يصح أن نتحدث عنه بصيغة المؤنث، كالقول الخطأ: الروح القدس كلمتني أو بكتتني، أو ضمير هي، أو استخدام ضمير غير العاقل، مثلا: it بالإنجليزية. وهذه بعض المميزات والصفات والأعمال الأقنومية (الشخصية) للروح القدس:
( 126)

المعرفة: " الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله ...هكذا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله" (1كورنثوس10:2-11) 

المشيئة: " هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء" (1كورنثوس 11:12) . 

المحبة: " محبة الروح" (روميه30:15) . 

الحزن: " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس30:4) 

السمع: " روح الحق .. لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به" (يوحنا 13:16) .

الكلام: " قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول" (أعمال2:13) .

الإرشاد: " روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق" (يوحنا13:16) . 

القيام: " روحي قائم في وسطكم" (حجى 5:2) .

الإخبار: " روح الحق ... يخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 13:16-14) .

الشهادة: " الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله (روميه 16:8) .

التعليم: " وأما المعزي الروح القدس فهو يعلمكم كل شيء" (يوحنا 26:14) .

التذكير: " الروح القدس ... يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يوحنا 26:14) .

القيادة: " لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله" (روميه 14:8) .

الإعانة: "كذلك الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا" (روميه26:8) .

المؤازرة: "مؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح" (فيلبي 19:1) .

الشفاعة: "الروح نفسه يشفع فينا" (روميه 26:8) .

التعزية: "معزيا آخر روح الحق" (يوحنا 16:14-17) . 

إقامة الرعاة: " أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة" (أعمال 28:20) 

المنع: "منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا" (أعمال6:16-7) . 

يكذب عليه: " لتكذب علي الروح القدس" (أعمال 3:5) .

يجدف عليه: " أما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يغفر للناس" (متى 31:12) . 

من هذه الدلائل نعلم أن الروح القدس ليس مجرد قوة أو تأثير أو صفه لكنه شخص الله الروح القدس.



ب- تميز أقنوميته عن الآب والابن:


في معمودية المسيح: " اعتمد يسوع أيضاً (الابن) وإذ كان يصلي انفتحت السماء ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا: أنت ابني الحبيب (الآب) بك سررت" (لوقا 21:3-22) . 

" اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم (وليس بأسماء) الآب والابن والروح القدس" (متى 19:28) .

" منذ وجوده أنا (الابن) هناك والسيد الرب (الآب) أرسلني وروحه" (إشعياء 16:48) .

" أنا (الابن) أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر روح الحق" (يوحنا 16:14 -17) .

" أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن (الروح) واحد وأنواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد (الابن) وأنواع أعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد (الآب)" (1كونثوس 4:12-6) .

" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح (الابن) ومحبة الله (الآب) وشركة (الروح القدس) مع جميعكم آمين " (2كورنثوس 14:13) .

" مصلين في (الروح القدس) واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الآب) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح (الابن) للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20).

ثالثاً: لاهوت الروح القدس



أ - له صفات اللاهوت:


أزلي: " المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله" (عبرانيين14:9) 

في كل مكان: " أين أذهب من روحك ... إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت" (مزمور 7:139-8) 

كلي العلم: "الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله" (1كورنثوس 10:2-11) 

يعرف المستقبل: " أوحي إليه بالروح القدس (سمعان الشيخ ) أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب" (لوقا 26:2) 

كلي القدرة: " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله" (روميه 19:15) 

قدوس: " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس 30:4) 

( 130 )



ب- له أعمال اللاهوت:


الخلق: " روح الله صنعني" (أيوب 4:33) 

الإحياء: "الروح هو الذي يحيي" (يوحنا 63:6) 

الولادة الثانية: " المولود من الروح هو روح" (يوحنا 6:3-8) . 

التجديد: " تجديد الروح القدس" (تيطس 5:3) . 

الوحي: " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" (2بطرس 21:1) .

إعطاء مواهب: " مواهب الروح القدس" (عبرانيين 4:2) . 

صنع العجائب: " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله" (روميه 19:15) .



ج - اقتران اسم الروح مع اسم الآب والابن: 

" .. وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " (متى 28: 19)، وأيضاً في (1كورنثوس 4:12-6) ، (يهوذا 21)، (2كورنثوس14:13) ، (رؤيا 4:1-5) ، (اشعياء 15:48) 


د- يدعى أنه الله: 

1- لتكذب على الروح القدس ... أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله (أعمال 3:5-4) .
2- نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب (يهوة) الذي هو الروح (2كورنثوس 17:3) قارن: 
(إشعياء 8:6-9 مع أعمال 25:28-26 مع خروج 17:16) ، (أعمال 8: 51 مع أرميا 31: 33 مع عبرانيين 10: 15-16) إذن فالروح القدس هو الله.


رابعاً : أعمال الروح القدس


أ- في العهد القديم: 

1- في الخليقة المادية:
الخلق والتجديد: "ترسل روحك فتخلق وتجدد وجه الأرض" (مزمور 30:104) 
2- في البشر والخطاة:
"لا يدين (يجاهد معهم) روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد" (تكوين 3:6) 
3- في أفراد لأغراض متنوعة:

بصللئيل لعمل خيمة الاجتماع (خروج 2:31-3) . 

يوسف لتفسير الأحلام (تكوين 38:41-39) .

الشيوخ السبعون ليقضوا للشعب مع موسى (عدد 25:11) . 

يشوع لقيادة الشعب (تثنيه 9:34) . 

عُثنيئيل ليقضي للشعب (قضاة 9:3) .

جدعون للانتصار (قضاة 24:6) .

شمشون للقوة (قضاة 25:13) .

داود للملك (1صموئيل 13:16) . 

بنو الأنبياء للنطق بكلام الرب (2صموئيل 2:23) (2أخبار 1:15-2) حتى بلعام العراف (عدد 2:24-5) .

ب - في الرب يسوع:


حُبل به بالروح القدس (لوقا 35:1) .

كان ينمو ويتقوى بالروح (لوقا 40:2) .

مسح بالروح القدس (أعمال 38:10) .

استقر عليه الروح بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة (متى16:3) .

وضع عليه الروح القدس (اشعياء 1:42-2) .

سار كل خطواته بالروح (لوقا 1:4-2،14) .

كان يعمل الآيات بالروح القدس (يوحنا 34:3) .

قدم به نفسه للموت (عبرانيين 14:9) .

قام به من الآموات محيي في الروح (1بطرس 18:3) .

سيملك بقوة الروح القدس (اشعياء 2:11-4) .



ج - في العهد الجديد:

في العالم: 

التبكيت: ومتى جاء ذاك (الروح القدس) يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة (يوحنا 8:16) 

الشهادة للمسيح :روح الحق فهو يشهد لي (يوحنا 26:15) 

في كل مسيحي حقيقي:
1- الولادة الجديدة:المولود من الروح هو روح (يوحنا 5:3-6) وتجديد الروح القدس (تيطس 5:3) 
2- الختم: إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس (أفسس13:1) والختم دليل على ملكية إلهية لهذا المؤمن . إن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك (أي شخص) ليس له (للمسيح)" (روميه 8: 9). أي من ليس له ختم الروح القدس هو مسيحي مزيف ووجود الختم دليل على أن المؤمن للمسيح لأن الروح القدس لا يسكن إلا في المؤمن الحقيقي
3- العربون: روح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا (أفسس14:1) (2كورنثوس 22:1 ؛ 5:5) والعربون جزء من كل أي أن الله بإعطائه الروح القدس للمؤمن يؤكد له أن ميراثه مضمون لأنه أخذ العربون أي الروح القدس.
4- السكنى المستديمة: لهذا يعتبر جسد المؤمن هيكل للروح القدس (1كورنثوس19:6) في العهد القديم كان الروح القدس يحل ويفارق أما في العهد الجديد فالروح القدس لا يفارق المؤمن أبداً.
5 - لشهادة للمؤمن: الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله (روميه 16:8) (غلاطيه 6:4) .
6- التحرير من سلطة الخطية: لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت (روميه 2:8،13) (غلاطيه 16:5) .
7- التأييد بالقوة: لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه (أفسس 16:3) .
8- إنتاج ثمر الروح: لأن ثمر الروح هو في كل صلاح وبر وحق (أفسس 9:5) ، (غلاطيه 22:5،23) .
9- تغيير المؤمن إلى صورة المسيح عملياً: (2كورنثوس18:3) 
10- الإرشاد: 

في السلوك: " .. نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح" (روميه4:8،13-14) ، (غلاطيه 16:5) .

في السجود والعبادة: نعبد الله بالروح (فيلبي 3:3) .

في الصلاة: مصلين في الروح القدس (يهوذا 20).

في التسبيح "امتلئوا بالروح مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح" (أفسس 18:5-20) .

في فهم الكتاب المقدس: " وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يوحنا 13:16) ، (1يوحنا 27:2) .
11- المعونة: الروح أيضا يعين ضعفاتنا (روميه 26:8) .
12- المؤازرة: مؤازرة روح يسوع المسيح (فيلبي 19:1) .
13- التقديس: تقديس الروح للطاعة (1بطرس 2:1) .
14- قوة للحياة والخدمة: ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم (أعمال 8:1) 
15- الفرح: " لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً . بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس" (روميه 17:14) 
16- توجيه الخادم في الخدمة "... منعهم الروح القدس أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في أسّيا حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح" (أعمال 6:16-7) 
17- إقامة جسد المؤمن إن رقد: فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضا بروحه الساكن فيكم (روميه 11:8) 
18- المسحة: " وأما انتم فلكم (مسحة) من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء" (1يو2: 20)، " وأما انتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم و لا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء" (1يو27:2) قارن (أعمال 10 :38) . وقديما كان الكهنة والملوك يمسحون بالزيت ( خروج 29: 21 ، 1صموئيل 13:16) وهكذا المسيحي في العهد الجديد يمسح بالروح القدس. 


واجب المؤمن تجاه الروح القدس


أن لا يحزنه : الخطية هي التي تحزن الروح القدس "ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس" (أفسس30:4) 

ألا يطفئه : " لا تطفئوا الروح" (1تسالونيكي 19:5) وعدم الطاعة هو الذي يطفئ الروح القدس.

الامتلاء به : ذلك بالشبع بالمسيح والكلمة وعدم السكر من خمار العالم " لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أفسس 18:5) 


في الكنيسة:

تكوين المؤمنون معا جسدا روحيا للمسيح لأننا جميعنا بروح

واحد أيضا اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد أو جميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا (1كورنثوس 12:12-13) .

تكوين المؤمنين معا مسكنا لله وهيكلا له أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم (1كورنثوس 16:3) .

بنيان الكنيسة بالمواهب والخدمات أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد (1كورنثوس 4:12-11) .

قيادة المؤمنين في الاجتماع للسجود والعبادة: نحن … نعبد الله بالروح (فيلبي 3:3) .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

أولاً: الشيطان وحقيقته

أخطر أكاذيب الشيطان أنه يقول للإنسان أنه غير موجود ولكن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد لنا أن الشيطان شخصية حقيقية لأنه :
- يتكلم (لوقا 3:4) 
- ويقاوم (يهوذا 9) 
- ويفكر (2كورنثوس 11:2) 
- ويمكر (2كورنثوس 3:11) 
- ويعلم (رؤيا 12:12) 
- ويريد (2تيموثاوس 26:2) 
- ويتكبر (1تيموثاوس 6:3) 
- ويغضب (رؤيا 12:12) 
- ويغربل (لوقا 31:22) 
- ويلقي في السجن (رؤيا 10:2) 


ثانيا: الشيطان وسقوطه


1- في الحديث عن ملك بابل :

يتحول الحديث إلى الشيطان في كبريائه ثم سقوطه "كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح؟ كيف قطعت إلى الأرض يا قاهر الأمم وأنت قلت في قلبك أصعد إلى السموات أرفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله وأجلس عل جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب أصير مثل العلي لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجب" (اشعياء 12:14-17) 


2- في الحديث عن المرثاة الموجهة لملك صور:

يتحول الحديث من ملك صور إلى الشيطان في غروره ثم آثامه وسقوطه "أنت خاتم الكمال ملآن حكمة وكامل الجمال كنت في عدن جنة الله كل حجر كريم ستارك عقيق أحمر وياقوت أصفر وعقيق أبيض وزبرجد ويشب وياقوت أزرق وبهرمان وزمرد وذهب أنشأوا فيك صنعة صيغة الفصوص وترصيعها يوم خلقت أنت الكروب المنبسط المظلل وأقمتك على جبل الله المقدس كنت بين حجارة النار تمشيت أنت كامل في طرقك من يوم خلقت حتى وجد فيك إثم بكثرة تجارتك ملأوا جوفك ظلماً فأخطأت فأطرحك من جبل الله وأبيدك أيها الكروب المظلل بين حجارة النار قد ارتفع قلبك لبهجتك أفسدت حكمتك لأجل بهائك سأطرحك إلى الأرض" (حزقيال 28 :12-17) 


3- الفرق بين الشيطان الذي سقط وبين الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياساتهم:

"الذين لم يحفظوا رياساتهم" (يهوذا 6) بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام (أنظر أيضاً 2بطرس4:2) . فالشيطان وجنوده وضعه الله في مركز عظيم فتكبر وسقط وهو الذي يستعبد الخطاة ويحارب المؤمنين الآن أما الثاني (يهوذا 6) ، (2بطرس 4:2) فصدر منهم أشياء لا تتناسب مع المركز العالي الذي وضعهم الله فيه. أي النوع الأول تكبر أما الثاني فانحط وهم الآن في الجحيم.


ثالثاً: الشيطان وتنظيمه

الشيطان منظم تنظيماً جيداً :

أ- إبليس رئيس العالم : 

في (أفسس 10:6-12) نجد أن إبليس رئيس العالم ثم الرؤساء أو كل رئيس يسيطر روحياً على دولة ثم السلاطين يسيطرون على المحافظات ثم الولاة على المدن ثم أجناد الشر الروحية على القرى ومساعدة الرتب الأخرى.

ب- تخصص في العمل: 


أرواح شريرة (لوقا 21:7) .

أرواح نجسة (متى 1:10) .

روح كذب (1ملوك 23:22) .

أرواح مضلة (1تيموثاوس 1:4) (1يوحنا 6:4) .

روح أخرس (مرقس 17:9) .

روح ضعف (لوقا 11:13) .

روح عرافة (أعمال 16:16) .

جان (لاويين 31:19) .

روح غي (إشعياء 14:19) .

روح رديء (1صموئيل 15-17:16) .

روح فشل (2تيموثاوس 1: 7).

ج- تلون في الخداع: 

كما سنرى صور عن الشيطان


رابعاً: الشيطان وأسماؤه


له أسماء كثيرة منها:


الشيطان من أصل عبري وتعني الخصم أو المقاوم (وردت 54 مرة في الكتاب منها 14 مرة في سفر أيوب).

إبليس من أصل يوناني وتعني المشتكي (والواشي) وردت 35 مرة في العهد الجديد.

إله هذا الدهر (2كورنثوس 4:4) .

رئيس هذا العالم (يوحنا 31:12، 30:14، 11:16) .

رئيس سلطان الهواء (أفسس 2:2) .

بعلزبول (متى12: 24) أي إله الذباب صورة للإلحاح والنجاسة

سلطان الظلمة (كولوسي 13:1) .

العدو (متى 39:13) .

الشرير (متى 37:5) (أفسس 16:6) .

المجرب (متى 3:4) .

المضل (2يوحنا 7).

الكذاب (يوحنا 44:8) .

السارق (يوحنا 10:10) .

الذابح (يوحنا 10:10) .

المهلك (يوحنا 10:10) .

القتال (يوحنا 44:8) .

أبدون مهلك بالعبرية (رؤيا 11:9) .

إيلون مهلك باليونانية (رؤيا 11:9) .



خامساً : الشيطان وصور كتابية عنه



أ-كائنات حية غير عاقلة:


الحية: (تكوين3) (2كورنثوس 3:11) (رؤيا 2:20) في المكر والعداء.

بهيموث (أيوب 15:40-24) في القوة والتفوق.

لوياثان (أيوب 1:41-34) في الثقة والصولجان.

التنين (رؤيا 3:12، 2:20) في القسوة والدموية.

الأسد (1بطرس 8:5) في البطش والهلاك.

الذباب (متى 34:9) في النجاسة والكثرة والإلحاح.

طيور السماء الجارحة (لوقا 5:8-12) في الخطف والتشويش

ب- مـلاك نور: 

في ظهوره حتى في أقدس الأمور " ولا عجب لأن الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور" (2كورنثوس 14:11) 


ج-صور ملوك: 


فرعون ملك مصر (خروج15:1) أيام موسى، المراوغة والقتل

أدوني بازق (قضاة 1) الذل والتجويع

ذبح وصلمناع (قضاة 7،8) معاني اسميهما الذبح والظلمة.

ناحاش العموني: (1صموئيل 11) الذل والعمى.

شاول: (1صموئيل 31:9) الاضطهاد والتعقب. 

جليات الفلسطيني (1صموئيل 17) التسلح والافتراء. 

أبشالوم (2صموئيل 18:14) التملق والتمرد.

ملك بابل (اشعياء 14) الكبرياء والسقوط.

ملك صور: (حزقيال 28) الغرور والإثم.

الملك في سفر الجامعة (جامعة 14:9) الحصون والحصار.



سادساً: الشيطان وهزيمته


أ-في الصليب:

منذ سقوط الإنسان وكانت النبوة " وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه (تكوين 15:3) لأجل هذا ظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا 8:3) وقبل الصليب دخل الشيطان في يهوذا الإسخريوطي (يوحنا 27:13-30) ، (متى 5:27) ، (أعمال25:1) وقال الرب يسوع هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة (لوقا 52:22،53) ورئيس هذا العالم قد دين (يوحنا 11:16) وفي الصليب تمت الآية " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً (الرب يسوع) كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس" (عبرانيين 14:2) إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم فيه (الصليب) (كولوسي 15:2) .

ب-نصرة المؤمنين الآن : 

نظرا لنصرة قائدنا عليه في الصليب فحتى أضعف مؤمن منتصر على أساس نصرة المسيح " ولكن شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان" (2كورنثوس 14:2) "ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا" (روميه 37:8) وعمليا علينا أن لا نخاف من إبليس بل "اخضعوا لله قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" (يعقوب7:4) (1بطرس8:5) ، " وهم (المؤمنين) غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم " (رؤيا 11:12) ولنقاومه علينا أن نلبس سلاح الله الكامل (أفسس 10:6-12) :

منطقة الحق: الأحقاء إشارة للعواطف والميول الداخلية التي يجب أن تضبط بالحق أي بالمسيح في كلمة الله بالروح القدس (يوحنا 6:14 ؛ 13:16؛ 17:17) .

درع البر: الدرع يلبس على القلب الذي منه مخارج الحياة (أمثال 23:4) ويجب أن يكون قلبنا وضميرنا مدرب على البر العملي (أعمال 16:24) . 

حذاء استعداد إنجيل السلام: ليكون المسيحي مستعداً لإعلان الإنجيل والذهاب به في كل مكان (روميه 15:10) .

ترس الإيمان: لنبطل كل هجوم إبليس بثقتنا العملية في الرب ووعوده (1يوحنا 4:5) .

خوذة الخلاص: كل الأفكار تثق في خلاص الرب (1تيموثاوس 8:5) . 

سيف الروح: القطعة الهجومية الوحيدة حينما يستخدم الروح القدس كلمة الله في الهجوم على كل حصون وأعمال إبليس (2كورنثوس 3:10-6) .

الصلاة: أهم قوة ضد إبليس والصوم أيضاً (مرقس 29:9) .

سابعاً : الشيطان ونهايته


النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته (متى 41:25) . 

وإبليس الذي كان يضلهم طرح في بحيرة النار والكبريت حيث الوحش والنبي الكذاب وسيعذبون نهاراً وليلا إلى أبد الآبدين (رؤيا 9:20-10) .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

أولاً : حقيقة مجيء المسيح ثانية



هل سيأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

الإجابة بكل تأكيد، نعم، فالكتاب المقدس مليء بالآيات التي تتحدث عن مجيء الرب ثانية لاختطاف المؤمنين كما وعد وقال: "آتي أيضا وآخذكم إلىّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً" (يوحنا 3:14) وقال الملاكان للتلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح "إن يسوع هذا الذي رأيتموه منطلقا إلى السماء" (أعمال 11:1) وهذا الرجاء هو أحد أركان المسيحية الثلاثة "الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة" (1كورنثوس 13:13) ومن المهم جدا التفريق بين رقاد وموت المؤمن وبين مجيء المسيح الثاني، ففي رقاد المؤمن يذهب إلى المسيح كالقديس استفانوس (أعمال 56:7) أما في مجيء الرب إلى المؤمنين الأحياء لا يروا الموت بل يتغيرون على مثال أخنوخ (عبرانيين5:11) ويقوم المؤمنون الراقدون لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. إذن مجيء المسيح ثانية ليس هو رقاد المؤمن.


متى يأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

الإجابة أنه آتٍ سريعا، 4 مرات في سفر الرؤيا يقول المسيح "أنا آتي سريعاً" (رؤيا 11:3، 7:22،12،20) 
وحتى الرسل والتلاميذ الأوائل كانوا ينتظرون مجيء الرب الثاني وكانت تحيتهم [ماران آثا] (1كورنثوس 22:16) أي الرب آت فمثلا يقول الرسول "نحن الأحياء الباقين … سنخطف" (1تسالونيكي 17:4) ولكن هل تأخر المسيح؟ يجيب الرسول بطرس "ولكن لا يخفى عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها الأحباء أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد، لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة .. ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل" (2بطرس 8:3-10) وإن كانت لا توجد علامات لمجيء الرب للاختطاف لكن العلامات خاصة بظهور الرب بعد الاختطاف بـ7 سنوات أي بعد الضيقة العظيمة .. ولكن هذه بعض العلامات التي تؤكد أننا في الأيام الأخيرة :

ظواهر كتابية: (رؤيا 11:3 ، 22: 7 ،12،20) قارن (2بطرس 8:3-9) "أنا آتي سريعاً" .

ظواهر ارتدادية: "يرتد قوم عن الإيمان" (1تيموثاوس1:4) .

ظواهر شخصية: "محبين لأنفسهم محبين للمال متعظمين مستكبرين ومجدفين" (2تيموثاوس 2:3) .

ظواهر عائلية: "غير طائعين لوالديهم" (2تيموثاوس 2:3) .

ظواهر نفسية: "غير شاكرين (2تيموثاوس2:3) " يغشى عليهم من الخوف" (لوقا26:21) .

ظواهر أخلاقية: "دنسين بلا حنو وبلا رضى ثالبين عديمي النزاهة شرسين غير محبين للصلاح خائنين مقتحمين متصلفين محبين للذات دون محبة لله" (2تيموثاوس 2:3 -4) . 

ظواهر كنسية: لاودكية (رؤيا 14:3-22) "لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها" (2تيموثاوس 5:3) .

ظواهر حربية: "حروب وأخبار حروب" (متى 6:24) .

ظواهر اقتصادية: "مجاعات" (متى 32:24-33) .

ظواهر صحية: أوبئة (متى24).

ظواهر جغرافية: شجرة التين (متى32:24-33) .

ظواهر سلامية: " لأنه حينما يقولون سلام وأمان حينئذ يفاجئهم هلاك بغتة .. فلا ينجون" (1تسالونيكي 5: 3).

ظواهر أدبية: الفجور والشذوذ (يهوذا 15،16)، (تكوين5:6) 

ظواهر سكانية: زيادة السكان (تكوين 1:6) 

ظواهر إيمانية: ضعف الإيمان بصورة عامة (لوقا 8:18) 

ظواهر نبوية: مثال دانيآل (الخزف والحديد في الأقدام) (دانيال 33:2) 

ظواهر تطورية: بيع وغرس وبناء (لوقا 28:17) 

ظواهر بيئية: طبقة الأوزون (2بطرس 10:3) 



ج- كيف سيأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

يقول الكتاب "فإننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلى مجيء الرب لا نسبق الراقدين لأن الرب نفسه - بهتاف بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله - سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولا ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعاً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب" (1تسالونيكي 15:4-17) وأيضاً "هوذا سر أقوله لكم لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغير في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فإنه سيبوق فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد ..وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة أين شوكتك يا موت وأين غلبتك يا هاوية" (1كورنثوس51:15-55) 


د- لماذا سيأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 


سيأتي بنفسه لأنه وعد بهذا "... آتي أيضا وأخذكم إلىّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً" (يوحنا1:14-3) . 

لأنه العريس ويأتي ليأخذ عروسه (الكنيسة) التي يُقدرها (أفسس 25:5-27) .

ليخطف المؤمنين قبل نزول الويلات علي العالم (رؤيا10:3) .

ليسحق الشيطان تحت أقدامنا " واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت أرجلكم سريعاً .. " (روميه20:16) ، (أفسس21:1) .

ليخلصنا من الجسد (1بطرس5:1) ، (عبرانيين28:9) ، (فيلبي 20:3-21) ، (روميه11:13) ، (1تسالونيكي10:1) .

ليحقق فداء أجسادنا (روميه21:8) ، (أفسس13:1-14،30:4) .

ليدخلنا بيت الآب (يوحنا 1:14، عبرانيين 10:2) .



هـ - أين سيأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

في السحب في الهواء (1تسالونيكي 15:4-17) ويتم في لحظة في طرفة عين (اختطاف) (1كورنثوس 51:15-55) ثم يأخذنا إلى بيت الآب (يوحنا 1:14-3) .


و - لمن سيأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

لاختطاف المسيحيين الحقيقيين فقط الممثلين بالعذارى الحكيمات في مثل العذارى (متى 1:25-31) .
أ- أوجه الشبه بين الحكيمات والجاهلات:

عددهم : 5 ورقم 5 رقم النعمة والبركة فلكل مسيحي هذا الامتياز إنه ولد هكذا .

عذارى : كل مسيحي يؤمن بأن المسيح العريس والكنيسة العروس.

معهن مصابيح : كل مسيحي يمتلك الكتاب المقدس

كلهن خرجن لاستقبال العريس : كل مسيحي يعلم قرب مجيء الرب.

كلهن نمن: إشارة إلى نسيان كل المسيحيين لحقيقة مجيء الرب.

كلهن استيقظن: الجميع في هذه الأيام الأخيرة يتحدثون عن قرب مجيء الرب. 

أصلحن مصابيحهن: كل المسيحيين يحاولون أن يكونوا في الحالة التي تتناسب مع مجيء الرب.

ب - أوجه الاختلاف بين الحكيمات والجاهلات:

جاهلات  حكيمات (مزمور10:110، كولوسي30:1)   
ليس عندهن زيت  عندهن زيت (الروح القدس) (أفسس13:1)   
لا يمتلكن آنية  يمتلكن آنية للزيت (الطبيعة الجديدة) (2كونثوس17:5)   
لم يدخلن  دخلن (1كورنثوس 15: 51-55) (الوصول للسماء والاختطاف)   
مصابيحهن انطفأت (الويلات)  مصابيحهن لم تنطفئ (الوجود مع المسيح في السماء) (1تسالونيكي 4: 17)   
حاولن الشراء بعد نصف الليل (المحاولة الفاشلة للتوبة بعد الاختطاف)  تمتعن بالعريس ( يوحنا 14: 1-3)   
غير مستعدات  مستعدات ( لوقا 12: 40)، (عاموس 4: 12)   
قرعن الباب ولم يفتح لهن  فرحن إلى الأبد مع العريس (رؤيا 21)   

 .


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

والمسيحي الحقيقي لا ينتظر الموت رغم أن الموت ربح بالنسبة له (فيلبي 21:1-23) ولكنه ينتظر مجيء الرب حتى يتغير جسده دون أن يرى الموت (2كورنثوس 4:5) .


ز- ماذا بعد أن يأتي المسيح ثانية؟ 

هذه عناوين مختصرة للأحداث منذ لحظة الاختطاف حتى الحالة الأبدية دون الخوض في الترتيب الزمني أو التفاصيل النبوية: 

1- الاختطاف:
كما سبق الحديث من قبل إذ يقول الرب ليوحنا الرائي "اصعد إلي هنا فأريك ما لا بد أن يصير بعد هذا" (رؤيا1:4) أي بعد اختطاف الكنيسة إلى السماء حيث المؤمنين المختطفين ممثلين في الـ24 شيخ جالسين على العروش وبثياب بيض وعلى رؤوسهم أكاليل من ذهب ومع كل واحد قيثارات وهم يترنمون (رؤيا 4:4، 9:5) . 
2- أسبوع الضيقة:
بالرجوع إلى أسابيع سنين دانيال (دانيال 24:9-27) نجد أن هناك أسبوع سنين تبقى إلى المستقبل سيتعامل فيه الرب مع شعبه الأرضي القديم ويذكر الوحي تعبير وسط الأسبوع (دانيال 27:9) فالنصف الأول من هذا الأسبوع أطلق عليه الرب اسم مبتدأ الأوجاع (متى 7:24-8) والنصف الثاني أسماه الضيقة العظيمة (متى 21:24) وكل نصف أسبوع مذكور بالسنين زمان وزمانيين ونصف زمان (رؤيا14:12) وبالشهور 42 شهرا (رؤيا2:11،5:13) وبالأيام 1260 يوما (رؤيا3:11،6:12) وفي أسبوع سنين الضيقة تنزل الويلات على الأرض: 

7ختوم (رؤيا 1:6-5:8) .

7 أبوق (رؤيا 6:8-19:11) .

7 جامات (رؤيا 16).
3- كرسي المسيح:
حيث يقف المؤمنون للمكافآت والأكاليل (روميه 10:10) (2كورنثوس10:5) (1كورنثوس14:3-15) (متى 19:25-21؛ 45:24-47) (لوقا 42:12-44) (1كورنثوس 25:9؛ 58:15) (2تيموثاوس 7:4-8) . 
4- عرس الخروف:
بعد الوقوف أمام كرسي المسيح (رؤيا 7:19-8) وهو الوقت السعيد حيث فرح العريس الرب يسوع بالعروس الكنيسة (أفسس27:5) .
5- الظهور:
وفيه يظهر المسيح مع كل المؤمنين بعد 7 سنين الضيقة ويجب عدم الخلط بين الاختطاف والظهور فبينهما 7 سنين كما سبق الحديث وهذه بعض الشواهد عن الظهور: (رؤيا7:1) ، (متى30:24) ، (كولوسي4:3) ، (2تسالونيكي7:1-10) ، (مرقس62:14) ، (1يوحنا 2:3) ، (1بطرس7:1) (2تيموثاوس 1:4) ، (2تسالونيكي8:2) ، (1تسالونيكي13:3) 
6- إبادة أعداء الرب:
من الأرض عند الظهور (رؤيا 17:19) . 
7- دينونة الأحياء:
المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات (1تيموثاوس 1:4) وهناك دينونتان:

الأولى: دينونة الأحياء (متى 31:25-45) وهي خاصة بمن قبل اخوته الأصاغر (الخراف) ومن لم يقبلهم (الجداء) أثناء الضيقة. 

الثانية: فهي دينونة الأموات أي الوقوف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض (رؤيا11:20-12) ، وهذه بعد الملك الألفي.
8- القبض على الشيطان:
وتقييده وطرحه في الهاوية (رؤيا1:20-3) الفترة الزمنية بين ظهور المسيح وملكه هي 75 يوم وهي الفترة الزمنية بين (رؤيا 11: 3 ، 12: 6) وبين (دانيال 12:12) . 
9- مُلك المسيح الألفي:
(رؤيا 2:20-7) قارن (رؤيا 10:5) .
10- حل الشيطان:
من سجنه زمانا يسيراً (رؤيا 7:20) .
11- احتراق السموات والأرض (2بطرس 10:3-13) . 
12- الدينونة:
دينونة الأموات والوقوف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض (رؤيا 11:20-12) .
13- الحالة الأبدية:
(رؤيا 1:21-5) إذن هناك قيامتين :

القيامة الأولى: هي الاختطاف ثم قيامة شهداء الضيقة (رؤ5:20-6) 

القيامة الثانية: هي قيامة الأموات للدينونة (رؤيا12:20-15) . 

ثانياً : تأثير حقيقة مجيء المسيح ثانية


السهر: " اسهروا إذا لأنكم لا تعلمون في أية ساعة يأتي ربكم" (متى 42:24) ، انظر (لوقا 40:12) ، (رؤيا 15:16) . 

الصحو والاستيقاظ: "وأما انتم أيها الاخوة فلستم في ظلمة حتى يدرككم ذلك اليوم كلص. جميعكم أبناء نور ... فلا ننم إذاً كالباقين بل لنسهر ونصح" (1تسالونيكي 4:5-6) .

التعقل للصلوات: " وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات" (1بطرس 7:4) .

التوبة: " فاذكر كيف أخذت وسمعت واحفظ وتب فإني إن لم تسهر أقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة أقدم عليك " (رؤيا 3:3) .

خلع أعمال الظلمة: " قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور" (روميه 12:13-13) .

الأمانة في الوكالة: "فقال الرب فمن هو الوكيل الأمين الحكيم الذي يقيمه سيده على خدمه.. طوبى لذلك العبد الذي إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا" (لوقا42:12،43) . 

تطهير النفس: "أيها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله .. ولكن نعلم إنه إذا أُظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو وكل من عنده هذا الرجاء به يطهر نفسه كما هو طاهر " (1يوحنا 2:3-3) .

إنكار الفجور: "لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع الناس معلمة إيانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات ... منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم " (تيطس11:2-13) .

عدم الاستحاء بالإنجيل: "لأن من استحى بي وبكلامي .. فان ابن الإنسان يستحي به متى جاء بمجد أبيه.." (مرقس 38:8) 

رفض فكر ربح العالم: "لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه.. فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه ..وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (متى 26:16-27) .

طلب ما فوق: "فان كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله.. متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد" (كولوسي1:3- 4) .

الجنسية السماوية: "فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات التي منها أيضا ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع.." (فيلبي20:3-21) . 

السلام: " لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي. في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة .." (يوحنا 1:14-2) 

إرضاء الرب: " لذلك نحترس أيضاً مستوطنين كنا أو متغربين أن نكون مرضيين عنده. لأنه لابد أننا جميعاً نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح " (2كورنثوس9:5، 10) .

المتاجرة بالوزنات: " وبعد زمان طويل أتى سيد أولئك العبيد وحاسبهم " (متى 19:25) . 

الإكثار في عمل الرب: "..لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغير في لحظة في طرفة عين عند البوق الأخير فانه سيبوق فيقام الأموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير ...كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين" (1كورنثوس15: 51-58)

التلمذة الحقيقية: " ليس أحداً ترك بيتا أو والدين أو اخوة أو امرأة أو أولاداً من اجل ملكوت الله إلا ويأخذ في هذا الزمان أضعافا كثيرة و في الدهر الآتي" (لوقا29:18-30) .

الرعاية: "ارعوا رعية الله التي بينكم نظاراً لا عن اضطرار ... ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون إكليل المجد" (1بطرس2:5-4) .

التمسك بكلمة الله: " وإنما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به إلى أن أجيء" (رؤيا 25:2، 11:3) .

القداسة: " وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتُحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة عند مجيء ربنا يسوع" (1تسالونيكي23:5) .

الاهتمام بالكرازة: " اناشدك إذاً أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يديـن الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته اكرز بالكلمة اعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب " (2تيموثاوس 1:4-2) .

الحلم: " ليكن حلمكم معروفاً عند جميع الناس الرب قريب" (فيلبي 5:4) .

الصبر: "فتأنوا أنتم وثبتوا قلوبكم لأن مجيء الرب قد اقترب" (يعقوب 8:5) ، انظر (عبرانيين36:10-37) .

الإخلاص: "... لكي تكونوا مُخلصين وبلا عثرة إلى يوم المسيح " (فيلبي9:1-10) .

الثبات في المسيح: " والآن أيها الأولاد اثبتوا فيه حتى إذا أُظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه" (1يوحنا28:2) . 

احتمال التجارب: " لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند إستعلان يسوع المسيح" (1بطرس7:1) .

احتمال الاضطهاد: " بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مبتهجين" (1بطرس13:4) 

التقوى: "ولكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب... يجب أن تكونوا في سيرة مقدسة وتقوى " (2بطرس11:3-12) .

المحبة الأخوية: "والرب ينميكم ويزيدكم في المحبة بعضكم لبعض وللجميع..لكي يثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح" (1تسالونيكي 12:3-13) .

عدم إدانة الآخرين: "إذاً لا تحكموا في شيء قبل الوقت حتى يأتي الرب الذي سينير خفايا الظلام.." (1كورنثوس 5:4) .

عدم الازدراء بالآخرين: " ,أما أنت فلماذا تدين أخاك. أو أنت أيضاً لماذا تزدري بأخيك. لأننا جميعاً سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح" (روميه 10:14) .

صنع عشاء الرب: (التناول المقدس) " فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء " (1كورنثوس26:11) . 

العزاء على الراقدين: " لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع سيحضرهم ..وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب لذلك عزوا بعضكم بعضاً .." (1تسالونيكي14:4-18)


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

الرب يزيد من عزيمتك 
الى الا مام
ناظري الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسوع المسيح
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

